# Why do people sign up for the protection plan?



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

Why would you pay to protect a piece of equipment that you do not own? If DirecTV is going to require a 2 year commitment to use their equipment that you pay both an up front and a monthly leasing fee for, it isn't unreasonable for you to require that the equipment actually works for those 2 years.

Why would you voluntarily pay an extra monthly fee just to get something that you should already be getting from them?


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

I kind of agree with what you are saying.

I can see a reason for it when you get PAST the end of your commitment - but not before then.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Except you have to pay for service calls during the two year commitment...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Most don't actually "sign up" for the protection plan. What typically happens is that they fail to "opt out" after the honeymoon period expires.

That being said, there have been more than a handful of customers who have had multiple receiver and/or installation failures that have scored big with the protection plan. I can think of one case where someone has received six replacement receivers.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

workindev said:


> Why would you pay to protect a piece of equipment that you do not own? If DirecTV is going to require a 2 year commitment to use their equipment that you pay both an up front and a monthly leasing fee for, it isn't unreasonable for you to require that the equipment actually works for those 2 years.
> 
> Why would you voluntarily pay an extra monthly fee just to get something that you should already be getting from them?


Well for me it was simple and always has been.

Scenerio : a lightning bolt strike happend by my house a few months back. It blew the transofrmer out completely. It wiped out 3 HR20's and 1 H20. With the PP they shipped me all four recievers overnight. No frt no charge. That's about $1000 then. No extera cost to me. So I keep it on there . To me it pays for itself.

D-


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

I signed up because I doubted whether the bigger HDTV dish would withstand the winter winds. I don't have the greatest confidence in the installer's work, and the dish is on a roof way too high for me to go up there.

Plus, as mentioned, if your have a receiver issue and DirecTV insists on a service call before replacement, you save the cost of the service call.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The "lease"... 
Doesn't cover:

-) Dish
-) Dish Alignments
-) Wiring
-) Multiswitches
-) Remotes

It only covers the box.


And just to note... even if you "purchased" the box.. .you would still be paying a $4.99 mirroring fee (same as the "lease" fee)


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Well for me it was simple and always has been.
> 
> Scenerio : a lightning bolt strike happend by my house a few months back. It blew the transofrmer out completely. It wiped out 3 HR20's and 1 H20. With the PP they shipped me all four recievers overnight. No frt no charge. That's about $1000 then. No extera cost to me. So I keep it on there . To me it pays for itself.
> 
> D-


It's insurance that covers what your household deductible won't. I'm with you man.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's an insurance policy. You're transferring the risk to the them. To me, it's a small price to pay for the risk of having to pay for a service call, new dish, new receivers, wiring, etc, etc. 

And add onto this the fact that there are very few caveats to what the plan will cover, unlike most insurance policies.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "lease"...
> ...
> 
> It only covers the box.


While this may be the practice, keep in mind that the terms that they have in writing are that YOU cover the replacement of the box, even if you're in the two year commitment. They could change their practices to comply with the written terms and conditions at any time without much legal risk.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Well for me it was simple and always has been.
> 
> Scenerio : a lightning bolt strike happend by my house a few months back. It blew the transofrmer out completely. It wiped out 3 HR20's and 1 H20. With the PP they shipped me all four recievers overnight. No frt no charge. That's about $1000 then. No extera cost to me. So I keep it on there . To me it pays for itself.
> 
> D-


I've never had the protection plan, and every time I've had receiver issues, they've done the same for me. Again, if they are going to require a commitment, then they better lease me stuff that works through the commitment.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

workindev said:


> I've never had the protection plan, and every time I've had receiver issues, they've done the same for me. Again, if they are going to require a commitment, then they better lease me stuff that works through the commitment.


else what?


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "lease"...
> Doesn't cover:
> 
> -) Dish
> ...


From my perspective, if you are under a contract to buy their services, those things _should_ be covered.

Otherwise, that is way to much incentive for shipping defective equipment and performing shoddy installation work. You could get stuck with reoccurring service charges on a contract that never expires because it keeps renewing every time their equipment breaks.

This time around I've been with them for almost 1 year and have already gone through 3 defective HR20's, so my confidence on one actually lasting 2 years is pretty slim.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> else what?


Else I vote with my wallet. What else is there?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

workindev said:


> From my perspective, if you are under a contract to buy their services, those things _should_ be covered.


Unfourtently that isn't the way it is today.... (in a lot of examples)
Break your cell-phone, or it fails.... no protection plan, no replacement... unless you pay for it... but you still have to pay the bill.



workindev said:


> This time around I've been with them for almost 1 year and have already gone through 3 defective HR20's, so my confidence on one actually lasting 2 years is pretty slim.


What was defective about them?

I am still on the very same HR20 I got July of 2006 (when I did the review)... and it is still just cranking away. (Along with the other three HR2* in the house)


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the PP because any replaced receiver doesn't extend you commitment.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

workindev said:


> From my perspective, if you are under a contract to buy their services, those things _should_ be covered.
> 
> Otherwise, that is way to much incentive for shipping defective equipment and performing shoddy installation work. You could get stuck with reoccurring service charges on a contract that never expires because it keeps renewing every time their equipment breaks.
> 
> This time around I've been with them for almost 1 year and have already gone through 3 defective HR20's, so my confidence on one actually lasting 2 years is pretty slim.


I don't see why it should be covered. It's all in writing when you signed up and they're offering you a way to transfer that risk, too. And it's still better and cheaper than cable.

Does a car lease cover the cost of parts and labor after the factory warranty?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

One point that is rarely brought up is budgeting. While it is absolutely true that over a 5 year span 99% of people will pay more for a protection plan than paying for service when needed, for people living paycheck to paycheck and straining at that $5 a month is a lot easier than $75 to $300 when something fails.

Regarding the receivers, in 11 1/2 years with DirecTV I have NEVER had to replace a receiver due to failure. I have gone through 5 receivers but every one was an upgrade, and my first Hitachi is still running in a break room at work.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Unfourtently that isn't the way it is today.... (in a lot of examples)
> Break your cell-phone, or it fails.... no protection plan, no replacement... unless you pay for it... but you still have to pay the bill.


You own the cell phone. You don't own the DirecTV receiver. Pretty big difference.

In fact, just last week my wife's cell phone died with still ~6 months to go on the contract. She took it into a Sprint store and they replaced the keyboard on the phone in about 30 minutes for less than $30. No contract extension, no protection plan, and no to bill to pay without a phone.


> What was defective about them?
> 
> I am still on the very same HR20 I got July of 2006 (when I did the review)... and it is still just cranking away. (Along with the other three HR2* in the house)


On the most recent one, the access card reader died so gave an authorization error on every channel. On the other one, the MPEG4 decoder died and it started getting black screens on every new HD channel. (I misspoke before, I'm on my 3rd receiver now, but have only "gone through" 2 others).

I also had an HR10-250 that they killed when they upgraded the software on it. It wouldn't boot up - just stuck on the screen where it said "don't unplug this unit while the software upgrades". After a week and a half of not unplugging it, they finally agreed that it was broken and sent me an HR20 replacement for free.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

workindev said:


> You own the cell phone. You don't own the DirecTV receiver. Pretty big difference.


Do you own the leased car?


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> I like the PP because any replaced receiver doesn't extend you commitment.


It shouldn't extend your commitment without the protection plan. Otherwise, that's a pretty good way for them to sign you up for a lifetime commitment by sending receivers that don't work.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I don't see why it should be covered. It's all in writing when you signed up and they're offering you a way to transfer that risk, too. And it's still better and cheaper than cable.
> 
> Does a car lease cover the cost of parts and labor after the factory warranty?


You aren't required to keep the lease after the factory warranty.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

So I'm trying to figure this thing out. A few scenarios below. Please let me know If I understand this correctly.

1. Because I am leasing my reciever I get free replacement of it when it breaks or dies (no fault of my own) but I would have to pay shipping on the new one, and probably the old one when I ship it back.

2. If I am leasing my reciever and I have the protection plan I get a free replacement of the reciever when it breaks or dies (no fault of my own) and I will get free shipping on the new one as well as free return shipping.


3. If I do not have a protection plan and for some reason my DirecTV equipment fails or is damaged my Sat Dish, wiring, multiswitch , remote?? will have to be repaired at my cost. I would have to pay for a Service Tech to fix these things, Parts and Labor.

4. If I have the protection plan and for some reason my DirecTV equipment fails or is damaged my Sat Dish, wiring, multiswitch, and remote??? will be replaced for free (parts and labor)

5. The remote does not fall under owning the reciever Lease?

6. most people say that a service call is around $75 bucks, so if I had the protection plan One simple service call a year would pay for the plan (and potentially then some)

7 If I had the plan, could I call for a Dish realignment, or "service" to my equipment (excluding my receiver) annually and think of it as a Preventative Maintenance?

Lots of questions I know.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

workindev said:


> You own the cell phone. You don't own the DirecTV receiver. Pretty big difference.


Yes, that is a difference, but it is not as "big" as you may think it is.
The 2 year commitment, still applies if the unit is leased or owned...

As well as the service on all the other pieces to the system.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

workindev said:


> You aren't required to keep the lease after the factory warranty.


Um, yeah you are if the terms of the lease so dictate. There are plenty of 4 and 5 year leases out there and most factory warranties are 3 years. I used to have a 4 year lease on a car with a 3 year warranty. Try again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

woj027 said:


> So I'm trying to figure this thing out. A few scenarios below. Please let me know If I understand this correctly.
> 
> 1. Because I am leasing my reciever I get free replacement of it when it breaks or dies (no fault of my own) but I would have to pay shipping on the new one, and probably the old one when I ship it back.
> 
> ...


1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) Yes
5) Yes, Remotes are considered accessories, and are not covered under the box lease. 
6) Yes
7) You could, but they do monitor the service calls. You would have to note a problem... and state the reason on why you are requesting a service call. They will not just send someone out for a "preventative maintenance"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Let stop comparing it to car leases..

We have proven multiple times the lease on the DirecTV boxes is not comparible to the lease agreements for cars, or apartments, or boats, or lots of land, ect....

They are all different, and completely under the guidlines of the terms of the lease agreement.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Um, yeah you are if the terms of the lease so dictate. There are plenty of 4 and 5 year leases out there and most factory warranties are 3 years. I used to have a 4 year lease on a car with a 3 year warranty. Try again.


Ok, I should have said that you are not required to sign a lease that goes longer than the factory warranty. I know I wouldn't. I'm not going to pay to repair a car that I don't own.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Let stop comparing it to car leases..
> 
> We have proven multiple times the lease on the DirecTV boxes is not comparible to the lease agreements for cars, or apartments, or boats, or lots of land, ect....
> 
> They are all different, and completely under the guidlines of the terms of the lease agreement.


How do you figure?

With both you pay an upfront fee
With both you have a set term or contract period
With both you aren't allowed to modify the unit
With both you are responsible (technically) for the upkeep of the unit beyond the factory warranty. 
With both you are required to turn it in if you end the contract.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Again as usual, Thanks Earl. 

As I was writing my question #7 I was thinking about them tracking the service calls. But I still had to ask.

A few follow ups...In any of the first two scenarios, what if I broke the receiver? spilled a beer, overwatered a plant, etc? How does Lease coverage and Protection Plan Vary there?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> With both you pay an upfront fee
> With both you have a set term or contract period
> ...


Kinda sounds like Marriage.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> With both you pay an upfront fee
> With both you have a set term or contract period
> ...


High Level.... With those definitions... Yes.. they are similar...
But once you get passed that...all the "Details" about them are different.

With a car... you are given an option to buy at an amount that is not the same as the original purchase price...

At the end of your 2 year commitment... you are not required to turn in your DirecTV receiver.... only if you decide to end service.

And so on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

woj027 said:


> A few follow ups...In any of the first two scenarios, what if I broke the receiver? spilled a beer, overwatered a plant, etc? How does Lease coverage and Protection Plan Vary there?


You would probably be charged the cost for the unit in either case, if they examined it afterwards.

Protection Plan doesn't mean you get to abuse the equipment.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> I signed up because I doubted whether the bigger HDTV dish would withstand the winter winds. I don't have the greatest confidence in the installer's work, and the dish is on a roof way too high for me to go up there.
> 
> Plus, as mentioned, if your have a receiver issue and DirecTV insists on a service call before replacement, you save the cost of the service call.


Ok, take this example. Say you put a new HD dish on your roof, sign a 2 year commitment, and then a month later a big wind comes and blows it out of alignment.

I would call them up and tell them that my service isn't working and that I need somebody to come fix it, and that I do not agree to paying an $80 service fee for it.

If they agree, great, they have a happy customer and I have my service back as a paying customer.

If they don't agree, they have the following options:
1) They continue to try and charge and collect on for a service that I don't have access to. End result, very unhappy customer, and if they do it to enough people, some very bad publicity.
2) They try and charge a cancellation fee, which my local cable company will pay for anyways when I switch to them. End result, they lost a customer over an $80 charge, which is a lot less money than they paid to get that customer in the first place.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> High Level.... With those definitions... Yes.. they are similar...
> But once you get passed that...all the "Details" about them are different.
> 
> With a car... you are given an option to buy at an amount that is not the same as the original purchase price...
> ...


I just think it's not fair to say "We have proven multiple times the lease on the DirecTV boxes is not comparable" and write it off.

I think it's worthwhile bringing it up when people come around saying things like "DirecTV _should_ cover the parts and service regardless because every other lease arrangement does" because it's a good comparison.

_Obviously_ a car lease and a DirecTV receiver lease aren't apples to apples, but it's close enough for the purposes outlined above.


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

I personally prefer the way that Cable handles this situaton and really wish Directv would do the same. But in the end its one small sacrifice for the much better overall experience over cable.


----------



## Dwrecked (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you honestly think that cable doesn't charge you for service calls? Think about it. They are not running a charity. The difference is that D* gives you the option of the protection plan, where cable includes it in the price and you have no choice.

There is no free lunch.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

workindev said:


> Why would you pay to protect a piece of equipment that you do not own? If DirecTV is going to require a 2 year commitment to use their equipment that you pay both an up front and a monthly leasing fee for, it isn't unreasonable for you to require that the equipment actually works for those 2 years.
> 
> Why would you voluntarily pay an extra monthly fee just to get something that you should already be getting from them?


the satellite dish, the cabling, multiswitch, and remotes all belong to you. they do cost to repair, the rcvrs are the only thing leased.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't have the plan, but I should note that with Charter Cable Internet, I did carry the plan for awhile. Now there, they own the cable, modem, even the ethernet cable, and yet they said it would cost me $60 to send someone out when THEIR service had an outage, so I signed up for $4 just to get that service call. EVERY piece of equipment is owned by them (and they were having a lot of outages at the time) and yet they wanted me to pay extra to service their equipment. I'll take DirecTV's policies over cable any day!


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> the satellite dish, the cabling, multiswitch, and remotes all belong to you. they do cost to repair, the rcvrs are the only thing leased.


And if they will only sell them to you if you agree to a service contract, it is not unreasonable to expect this equipment to work for the duration of the contract.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

workindev said:


> And if they will only sell them to you if you agree to a service contract, it is not unreasonable to expect this equipment to work for the duration of the contract.


So, back to your other example:



workindev said:


> Ok, take this example. Say you put a new HD dish on your roof, sign a 2 year commitment, and then a month later a big wind comes and blows it out of alignment.
> 
> I would call them up and tell them that my service isn't working and that I need somebody to come fix it, and that I do not agree to paying an $80 service fee for it.


They should have to pay for damages that aren't their fault?

Going back to the auto analogy which we shouldn't use: If it's windy and a tree falls on your car will the dealership repair it for free? No, that's why we have INSURANCE (protection plan).


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

The service plan is what it is. If you don't have it, you have to pay out of pocket for service. If you have it, you don't. If you have cable, you still pay for it, but then it's rolled up into the cost of your subscription. 

The only problem I have with it, something that recently happened to me - was that tech support refused to schedule a service call for me because I wasn't at home and wasn't able to go through their troubleshooting steps. Even after I assured them that I had already done so several times before. 

Ok, so I got a rotten agent, and retention scheduled the call for me for no charge. But when I got my bill, the charge for the service call was there, and then credited. Just the simple fact that it was there was insulting - I have the service plan, I should never be charged - even if it's instantly reversed with a credit.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> So, back to your other example:
> 
> They should have to pay for damages that aren't their fault?
> 
> Going back to the auto analogy which we shouldn't use: If it's windy and a tree falls on your car will the dealership repair it for free? No, that's why we have INSURANCE (protection plan).


The dealership won't repair it for free, but they also won't keep charging you a monthly fee for other services that they were forcing you to buy as a contingent to the car lease you signed.

If your car is crushed by a tree and totaled, is OnStar going to charge you an early termination fee for stopping your services early, or require that you continue to pay a monthly fee even though you can't use their service any more?

That's exactly what you are saying DirecTV should be able to do.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

workindev said:


> The dealership won't repair it for free, but they also won't keep charging you a monthly fee for other services that they were forcing you to buy as a contingent to the car lease you signed.
> 
> If your car is crushed by a tree and totaled, is OnStar going to charge you an early termination fee for stopping your services early, or require that you continue to pay a monthly fee even though you can't use their service any more?
> 
> That's exactly what you are saying DirecTV should be able to do.


If a leased car gets crushed by a tree, the "leaser" doesn't have to pay the rest of the lease payments?

Seems like an easy way to get out of lease if true.

-Craig


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

workindev said:


> The dealership won't repair it for free, but they also won't keep charging you a monthly fee for other services that they were forcing you to buy as a contingent to the car lease you signed.


I don't know about any other services the car company forced you to buy, but you will have to keep paying your lease. What services is D* FORCING you to buy?



workindev said:


> If your car is crushed by a tree and totaled, is OnStar going to charge you an early termination fee for stopping your services early, or require that you continue to pay a monthly fee even though you can't use their service any more?


I don't know what OnStars business model is. Not even sure what that has to do with it. If you chose to get OnStar, then you entered into an agreement with them, just like if you hook a phone line up to your DVR (or ethernet), you have a contract with that company. If your DVR breaks, you'd have to deal with those companies just like you'd have to deal with OnStar. It's not a part of the company or service, it's an add on.



workindev said:


> That's exactly what you are saying DirecTV should be able to do.


No, I never said you'd need to keep paying OnStar if your DVR stopped working.

I can't even keep track of your argument, because it keeps changing all the time. First it was about wind damage to the equpment and now it's about add on services, which apparently someone FORCED on you. Just a tip: Don't let anyone force anything on you. Make a choice.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The lessor's auto insurance company pays the leasing company the value of the car. And if there's a shortfall the lessor is responsible, which is why most leases these days include gap insurance.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Unfourtently that isn't the way it is today.... (in a lot of examples)
> Break your cell-phone, or it fails.... no protection plan, no replacement... unless you pay for it... but you still have to pay the bill.


True, except that I don't "lease" my phone. I own it. Thus if I break it, I need to fix it (or have some warranty plan to cover the repair/replacement).

Others comparing to auto leases, you're comparing entertainment/communication devices to transportation devices. Yes, both are leases, but there are many differences. Also, many leases are for a period of time when the manufacturer's warranty is in full effect.

I feel it's more appropriate to compare to other examples within the entertainment/communications industries. At least that's how the comparison that the average user would make (compare to cable co. model). Thusly, I don't think it's unreasonable to expect that DirecTV cover the dish, any required multi-switches, and receivers all without a protection plan. I wouldn't expect internal wiring to be covered.

All that said I am a realist, and understand that if DirecTV were to truly cover all aspects of delivering the signal to your home (aka the dish and any necessary multiswitches plus receivers/DVRs) in the same model as cable cos, that our costs would be higher. Do I think it's a somewhat devious business model... yes. Do I understand the terms and conditions and agree to them... yes.

In the end and as others have noted, the cost to the average user who generally experience no hardware failures, is lower.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> They should have to pay for damages that aren't their fault?


I think what is being argued is that they should be responsible for delivering continuous service to the demarcation point in your home (which IMO would be after the dish and any required multi-switches). If the cable company experience an accidental cable cut down the street, they don't charge to restore service.

(I'm just playing devils advocate, see my previous post on how I understand and accept the current model).


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> With both you pay an upfront fee
> With both you have a set term or contract period
> ...


You don't HAVE to pay an upfront fee to lease a car, it just changes the economics of the transaction.
You don't have a set term or contract period for satellite service, you have a commitment to continue service for at least a minimum period.
You may not be allowed to modify your car, but if you install a hitch, is the dealer really going to come after you for violating the terms of the lease?
"Upkeep" really isn't a valid comparison as your mechanical automobile requires periodic maintenance. I'm not aware that any maintenance is required to keep a DVR in proper working order.
Again, not a contract, but open ended subscription with minimum time commitment.

One is a CAR, the other is a SATELLITE RECEIVER. Why can't we make comparisons to other similar devices or at least stay within similar industires?


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know about any other services the car company forced you to buy, but you will have to keep paying your lease. What services is D* FORCING you to buy?


You are clearly confused. DirecTV forces you to buy their programming services as a contingent to leasing or buying equipment from them. Car companies don't - the car is the end product, not some other service attached to your leasing the car. That is why your example is invalid.

My position, which hasn't changed, is if DirecTV is going to enforce a programming commitment when you lease equipment from them, then you should expect to have that equipment work for the duration of the lease without having to pay them extra money to protect their own equipment.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> You don't HAVE to pay an upfront fee to lease a car, it just changes the economics of the transaction.
> You don't have a set term or contract period for satellite service, you have a commitment to continue service for at least a minimum period.
> You may not be allowed to modify your car, but if you install a hitch, is the dealer really going to come after you for violating the terms of the lease?
> "Upkeep" really isn't a valid comparison as your mechanical automobile requires periodic maintenance. I'm not aware that any maintenance is required to keep a DVR in proper working order.
> ...


I'm sorry my comparison doesn't work for you all, it was the closest I could conjure up - have a better suggestion to shut up these people who think that just because it's a lease DirecTV needs to pay for the service?

You guys missed my point completely. Stop selectively reading.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm gonna quote the entire post as I think there are several good points to discuss



Thaedron said:


> True, except that I don't "lease" my phone. I own it. Thus if I break it, I need to fix it (or have some warranty plan to cover the repair/replacement).
> 
> Others comparing to auto leases, you're comparing entertainment/communication devices to transportation devices. Yes, both are leases, but there are many differences. Also, many leases are for a period of time when the manufacturer's warranty is in full effect.
> 
> ...


Thaedron:True, except that I don't "lease" my phone. I own it. Thus if I break it, I need to fix it 
Me: You also do not lease your satellite dish, or the cabling, or the multiswitch, or the remote. If you break your dish, or if it gets out of adjustment, you have to fix it, or pay to get it fixed.

Thaedron:
Others comparing to auto leases, you're comparing entertainment/communication devices to transportation devices. Yes, both are leases, but there are many differences. Also, many leases are for a period of time when the manufacturer's warranty is in full effect. 
Me: Yes, both are leases, and that is about as far as it can go. Auto leases have limitations, right, like Mileage? (what happens if you excede your mileage by several hundred hours?) Mileage could be compared to hours of operation. I think that the Directv lease is much more generous than an auto lease, but have never leased an auto.
I am glad that Directv will cover my equipment after the warranty for a small fee (Like an extended warranty)

Thaedron: I feel it's more appropriate to compare to other examples within the entertainment/communications industries. At least that's how the comparison that the average user would make (compare to cable co. model). Thusly, I don't think it's unreasonable to expect that DirecTV cover the dish, any required multi-switches, and receivers all without a protection plan. I wouldn't expect internal wiring to be covered.
Me: you are correct, oddly (or wonderfully) enough D* does cover all of the above during warranty, and for the pro plan fee after.

Thaedron: All that said I am a realist, and understand that if DirecTV were to truly cover all aspects of delivering the signal to your home (aka the dish and any necessary multiswitches plus receivers/DVRs) in the same model as cable cos, that our costs would be higher. Do I think it's a somewhat devious business model... yes. Do I understand the terms and conditions and agree to them... yes.
Me: Yes the costs would be higher, and with some cable co models the cost is built in, and you do not even have a choice. I am glad I have a choice as I can adjust, or install a dish, or run new cables, or etc.

Regards: Curtis


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

As I've replied in this and previous similar threads, I think the most logical comparson model is between DirecTV and a cable TV or possibly telephone company. They are providing similar service.

Getting service from the cable company means they provide you with a quality signal to the demarcation point where the service enters your home. 
Internal wiring is usually not their responsibility. Though they do run lines for installations, if you accidentally cut some coax in a wall during some remodeling project, the cable co isn't going to fix it for you at no charge.
Cable Co. supplies you with a leased receiver/STB/DVR and if it breaks they fix it or supply you with a new one

In a business model where DirecTV operated EXACTLY like a Cable Co., they would own the dish on your roof and the multiswitch on the outside of the house. They wouldn't charge you up-front for an HD DVR. They would realign dishes that are out of alignment because of wind or other reasons. They would replace your leased DVR at no charge if it failed. 

Except DirecTVs business model IS different. They are a national provider. They don't have an office or cable plant in your local town. Their delivery systems at the home are more complex (dishes that need to be aligned, multi-switches, etc...). They have multi-million dollar satellites in the sky. The list goes on...

The reality is that if DirecTV's operating model was more like that of a cable company, there probably wouldn't be as many "my service is cheaper than cable" statments being made. If DirecTV didn't have the (IMO confusing) "lease" terms that it does and did cover the dish, multi-switch, etc... our monthly bills would probably go up by 10-20%.

The DirecTV model isn't ideal from a consumer point of view. Most similar consumer agreements are similarly slanted in favor of the service provider. I'll agree with all of you in trying to compare to the auto industry that an auto lease is also similarly slanted in favor of the leasing company. DirecTV maintains a relatively lower price for service, but has lots more nickle and dime items that you may get hit with around the edges (shipping charge on a replacement receiver, extension of commitment, protection plan). Would i like a different deal? Yes. Would I want to pay more for it? No.

It is their business model. We can take it or leave it. 

I've taken it and I also have the protection package.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

Meanwhile, back at why someone would pay for the Protection Plan....

I added the Protection Plan a few months ago for "peace of mind".

I've had 2 HD receivers (one Sony and one H20) die shortly after 2 years of service. I think both failures were related to the bizarre ground loop problem I had in my basement home theater that I finally figured out a few months ago (I posted it in a thread around here somewhere), but just in case it's something else, I'm covered.

If you have teenagers, younger kids, or other talented spillers around, you've probably had a remote with "Pepsi Syndrome" (if you remember the old Sat. Night Live skit). I've had a few remotes take a bath in sticky fluids and require replacement. They are relatively cheap, but since I bought the Protection Plan to cover the boxes, the remotes get covered too.

Finally, a few years ago, my neighbor's chimney took a lightning strike. Last summer, we had another lightning strike in my neighborhood. I feel like I'm living in a live fire zone, so I think a little insurance for a lightning strike is in order, too.

So, I weighed the cost benefit analysis and came out on the side of buying an insurance policy. I got an HR20-100 last July. When the H20-600 went belly up, I got an HR21-700 to replace it in Jan. I think I'll stay with the plan for a while.....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

workindev said:


> You are clearly confused. DirecTV forces you to buy their programming services as a contingent to leasing or buying equipment from them.


Why would you want their equipment without the programming? I guess if you really wanted the equipment, but didn't intend to receive the programming you could find a way. I didn't realize there was such a demand for D* equipment without programming. Learn something every day.



workindev said:


> My position, which hasn't changed, is if DirecTV is going to enforce a programming commitment when you lease equipment from them, then you should expect to have that equipment work for the duration of the lease without having to pay them extra money to protect their own equipment.


If that's your position, then why do you bring up examples regarding the dish, when that is not a piece of leased equipment? In one post you complain that the dish isn't covered against acts of nature (a piece of equipment that is not leased) and then in the next post you state that your position hasn't changed, that it's all about leased equipment and that it should work for the duration.

So, yes, you do keep changing your position/argument. Did you intend to type something else when you went on about the dish and the wind? If so, what?


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> have a better suggestion to shut up these people who think that just because it's a lease DirecTV needs to pay for the service?


You want to "shut up" people who think that DirecTV should maintain and service equipment that they own so you can keep your programming commitments to them?

Do you vigorously defend the right to pay to maintain any other products that you don't own so you can have the privilege of paying more money for a service?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm sorry my comparison doesn't work for you all, it was the closest I could conjure up - have a better suggestion to shut up these people who think that just because it's a lease DirecTV needs to pay for the service?
> 
> You guys missed my point completely. Stop selectively reading.


Sorry, if I came across harshly. I don't think the auto analogy is at all a fair comparison.

As in my latest post, I think that if I'm going to lease equipment, I should be leasing ALL of it, not just part of the equipment that is REQUIRED to receive service. But that's not DirecTV's business model. And as the model exists, you do unfortunately have to pay for having your dish realigned or shipping charges and possibly a commitment extension if your unit breaks on day 95 after receiving it.

Oddly, we're arguing against each other, but mostly on the same side...


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> The reality is that if DirecTV's operating model was more like that of a cable company, there probably wouldn't be as many "my service is cheaper than cable" statments being made. If DirecTV didn't have the (IMO confusing) "lease" terms that it does and did cover the dish, multi-switch, etc... our monthly bills would probably go up by 10-20%.


Don't know about that. I just checked my local cable company and their price for digital cable, DVR, HD Tier, and lease fee is actually cheaper than the comparable DirecTV Plus HD DVR with HD extra and the protection pack. Granted, DirecTV has a few more HD channels, but I was surprised how many the cable company has now (40+ channels, most of which are included in the base digital package).


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Why would you want their equipment without the programming? I guess if you really wanted the equipment, but didn't intend to receive the programming you could find a way. I didn't realize there was such a demand for D* equipment without programming. Learn something every day.


Boy, I must be doing an awful job of explaining this. I don't want their equipment without programming. What I want is *their* equipment to work without me paying extra to fix it or "protect" it while I buy programming from them. Especially because I am required to buy programming from them when I lease their equipment.


> If that's your position, then why do you bring up examples regarding the dish, when that is not a piece of leased equipment? In one post you complain that the dish isn't covered against acts of nature (a piece of equipment that is not leased) and then in the next post you state that your position hasn't changed, that it's all about leased equipment and that it should work for the duration.
> 
> So, yes, you do keep changing your position/argument. Did you intend to type something else when you went on about the dish and the wind? If so, what?


Actually, I didn't bring it up. somebody else did. So let me clarify once again:

- I am not going to pay to protect or repair equipment that DirecTV owns so that I can pay them even more for their programming services
- While I am under contract to pay them for programming services, I am not going to pay them any extra money if those programming services become unavailable, for whatever reason. And if I cannot receive their programming services, I will not continue to pay a monthly fee for them.

Is that more clear?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

workindev said:


> Don't know about that. I just checked my local cable company and their price for digital cable, DVR, HD Tier, and lease fee is actually cheaper than the comparable DirecTV Plus HD DVR with HD extra and the protection pack. Granted, DirecTV has a few more HD channels, but I was surprised how many the cable company has now (40+ channels, most of which are included in the base digital package).


It's tough to compare apples to apples, but in reading this forum, I see more comments that people feel DirecTV has a lower monthly service fee for similar packages than the available cable options. Obviously if more people here thought that cable was a cheaper option, there would be fewer people here. I also believe that for a single HDTV with HD DVR setup cable is probably more price competitive than if you get into multiple HD DVRs, but YMMV.

I think it's fair to say they are on par for similar service. On par being within 10%. I know a buddy of mine recently switched to Comcast, largely because of their bundled "triple play" and due to some telephony issues with their previous telco. His monthly bill (yes after the triple play discount period ended) for similar cable service is "on par" with mine. I think DirecTV's offering is superior. I think their HD DVR while not perfect is very good and getting better all the time.

Comparing to "cable" is difficult because of all the local and regional variation. We all have the opportunity to vote with our wallets and the responsibility to understand the deals that we are entering into.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

cwdonahue said:


> So, I weighed the cost benefit analysis and came out on the side of buying an insurance policy. I got an HR20-100 last July. When the H20-600 went belly up, I got an HR21-700 to replace it in Jan. I think I'll stay with the plan for a while.....


DirecTV has replaced every receiver of mine that has died without any protection plan without charge, so what exactly are you getting for that $6/month?


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Comparing to "cable" is difficult because of all the local and regional variation. We all have the opportunity to vote with our wallets and the responsibility to understand the deals that we are entering into.


I agree, we do vote with our wallets. Which is why I'm somewhat baffled why so many people would voluntarily pay extra money, and even defend paying that extra money for a service that really shouldn't be needed. They can't think that DirecTV is better because they "get" to pay this fee, right? Obviously, it would be even better if they didn't have to pay it.

I'm sure the profit margins for the protection plan are well above 50%.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

workindev said:


> DirecTV has replaced every receiver of mine that has died without any protection plan without charge, so what exactly are you getting for that $6/month?


like I said. Have them replace three HRxx'a and an H20 at once due to a lightning strike and see if there's no charge! That's not defective equipment


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

workindev said:


> Boy, I must be doing an awful job of explaining this.


Agreed.



workindev said:


> I don't want their equipment without programming. ......................... Especially because I am required to buy programming from them when I lease their equipment.


See, you mention it again. Of course, you're required to buy programming from them when you lease their equipment. Why would you not want to receive their programming if you're leasing the equipment? You'd rather lease the equipment and not buy programming?



workindev said:


> - I am not going to pay to protect or repair equipment that DirecTV owns so that I can pay them even more for their programming services


That's certainly your option.



workindev said:


> - While I am under contract to pay them for programming services, I am not going to pay them any extra money if those programming services become unavailable, for whatever reason.


Well, that's your choice too, but you'd need to continue paying for programming that you could no longer use.



workindev said:


> And if I cannot receive their programming services, I will not continue to pay a monthly fee for them.


I Think D* would have something to say about that.



workindev said:


> Is that more clear?


Not really.

And to clear something else up, if your leased equipment breaks (DVR) they will replace it for free, you just might have to pay the $20 shipping charge.

Would you rather they charged you several hundred dollars more when you started service to pay for the Dish, installation, multi-switch, cabling, etc? How do you think they recoup those costs (and the discounted DVR charge) without a commitment? They're basically giving you all those things and asking you to stay a customer for 2 years. If those things (that you own) break, they'll repair it or replace it for just the service call charge. If the "leased" equipment breaks, they'll replace it too for just the shipping charge. If you want to protect the items that are yours (dish, cabling, etc.) and avoid the shipping charge, they offer you insurance (protection plan) against it. Choose it or don't. It's a simple business model (that you knew about - or should have - when you signed up).


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> like I said. Have them replace three HRxx'a and an H20 at once due to a lightning strike and see if there's no charge! That's not defective equipment


And like I said, if they expect to retain me as a customer, there better be no charge to replace equipment that I don't own.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

workindev said:


> And like I said, if they expect to retain me as a customer, there better be no charge to replace equipment that I don't own.


Or what? You can leave at any time, they'd still enforce any remaining commitments. That's the agreement you signed.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

harsh said:


> Most don't actually "sign up" for the protection plan. What typically happens is that they fail to "opt out" after the honeymoon period expires.


I'm not sure how true that is.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> See, you mention it again. Of course, you're required to buy programming from them when you lease their equipment. Why would you not want to receive their programming if you're leasing the equipment? You'd rather lease the equipment and not buy programming?


Surely you can't be having this hard of a time understanding this. If I _can't_ receive their programming because of defective equipment, broken dish, whatever, I don't want to pay for their programming. If they want me to pay for programming, they need to make sure I can receive it. That should be pretty easy to understand.


> Well, that's your choice too, but you'd need to continue paying for programming that you could no longer use.


And that isn't a very good formula for high customer satisfaction, especially in an industry with a lot of competition.


> I Think D* would have something to say about that.


I'm sure they would, and if they wanted high marks on customer satisfaction, it would probably be "Sure, we'll fix it for you without charge". If it's something else, they aren't going to get too far.



> And to clear something else up, if your leased equipment breaks (DVR) they will replace it for free, you just might have to pay the $20 shipping charge.
> 
> Would you rather they charged you several hundred dollars more when you started service to pay for the Dish, installation, multi-switch, cabling, etc? How do you think they recoup those costs (and the discounted DVR charge) without a commitment? They're basically giving you all those things and asking you to stay a customer for 2 years. If those things (that you own) break, they'll repair it or replace it for just the service call charge. If the "leased" equipment breaks, they'll replace it too for just the shipping charge. If you want to protect the items that are yours (dish, cabling, etc.) and avoid the shipping charge, they offer you insurance (protection plan) against it. Choose it or don't. It's a simple business model (that you knew about - or should have - when you signed up).


Once again, if they want me as a customer, they are going to provide equipment that works. It's really as simple as that.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

braven said:


> I'm not sure how true that is.


In my case, it's certainly not true. I actually called D* and asked to please add the PP to my plan. This was back when I owned all my receivers (at one time, I had 5 UTV's). I have a fairly complex installation with over 1000' for RG6 feeding 30 outlets in my house, 16 of which are currently in use run by two multi switches. Yeah, I'd rather pay $6 a month to know that all I have to do is call and get service rather than to climb through attics and deal with cable and switches.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Or what? You can leave at any time, they'd still enforce any remaining commitments. That's the agreement you signed.


Not if can no longer receive their programming. Do you know what happens if you move to a new house that does not have access to their satellite signal?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

workindev said:


> Not if can no longer receive their programming. Do you know what happens if you move to a new house that does not have access to their satellite signal?


there is a difference between I do not want to pay to get a new dish, or to have my dish adjusted and I now live in an area where there is no clear line of site to the satellite.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> there is a difference between I do not want to pay to get a new dish, or to have my dish adjusted and I now live in an area where there is no clear line of site to the satellite.


Yup, and that difference is that DirecTV has the chance to retain a customer in the first case, and they don't in the second.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

workindev said:


> Yup, and that difference is that DirecTV has the chance to retain a customer in the first case, and they don't in the second.


and in the first, D* says, you can get a signal, if you have a contract, it is valid and enforceable. in the second, it is due to circumstances beyond your control, you are released from your contract.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> and in the first, D* says, you can get a signal, if you have a contract, it is valid and enforceable. in the second, it is due to circumstances beyond your control, you are released from your contract.


So you can control the wind that knocks your dish out of alignment causing you to lose your signal? Or the lightning bolt that hits your house and fries your receiver? Or the hardware defect that causes your receiver to malfunction?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got it because I went through 2 service calls and 5 receivers in the first month with DirecTV. At the moment I'm not enamored of Direct's hardware, so I'm keeping the protection plan for peace of mind.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

workindev said:


> I agree, we do vote with our wallets. Which is why I'm somewhat baffled why so many people would voluntarily pay extra money, and even defend paying that extra money for a service that really shouldn't be needed. They can't think that DirecTV is better because they "get" to pay this fee, right? Obviously, it would be even better if they didn't have to pay it.
> 
> I'm sure the profit margins for the protection plan are well above 50%.


PP shouldn't be needed if DirecTV's model were different than it is. It isn't "needed" in the current model, but it does suit some customers to have it. Others such as yourself don't view it as being beneficial and don't need to pay for it. Nobody HAS to pay the protection plan fee. It is voluntary. I withold judgement on any schemes that require people to opt out.

Profit margins are generally very high in most areas where they are sold. Extended warranties at retail channels are HUGE money makers. Same with gift cards. Why do you think so many companies offer them...


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

workindev said:


> Why would you pay to protect a piece of equipment that you do not own? If DirecTV is going to require a 2 year commitment to use their equipment that you pay both an up front and a monthly leasing fee for, it isn't unreasonable for you to require that the equipment actually works for those 2 years.
> 
> Why would you voluntarily pay an extra monthly fee just to get something that you should already be getting from them?


I signed up because my dish needed re-alignment. Since I was past my first year of service, DTV wanted to charge me $80 for the service, but said they would only charge $20 if I signed up for the protection plan. Over the lifetime of your unit you're probably going to need a number of service calls that you'll get charged for if you don't have the protection plan.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have the PP for several reasons:
1 see signature of where dish is mounted
2 1 use of the plan a year covers the truck roll and fixes anything that is wrong.
3 no extra cost if a receiver dies (shipping is free also)
4 I AIN"T climbing on my roof not with my back and shoulder bothering me from a spill i took back i FEB.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

jimmyv2000 said:


> I have the PP for several reasons:
> 1 see signature of where dish is mounted
> 2 1 use of the plan a year covers the truck roll and fixes anything that is wrong.
> 3 no extra cost if a receiver dies (shipping is free also)
> 4 I AIN"T climbing on my roof not with my back and shoulder bothering me from a spill i took back i FEB.


Um, yeah, what he said.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> I just think it's not fair to say "We have proven multiple times the lease on the DirecTV boxes is not comparable" and write it off......


There are quite a few threads all over the board with every possible comparison and angles related to lease comparisons. It's been discussed extensively here.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> There are quite a few threads all over the board with every possible comparison and angles related to lease comparisons. It's been discussed extensively here.


I understand this and have seen and participated in these threads and this one is very similar to them... the auto lease is the closest that I could think of where the warranty/coverage is the same principle. That's all I used the analogy for. I understand that it's not the same, I promise you all. I have way too many hours of education in accounting and every facet of finance to _not_ understand this. So please re-read my original posts and understand that the _reason_ I broached the subject of car leasing as an analogy for the DirecTV lease model is perfectly sound. But everyone here seems to be shooting down the analogy without giving a suitable alternative.

The reason I brought it up, again, is to show that there is another lease model (auto) that makes the lessee pay for the maintenance of the item. Period. That's all I was saying. Now, if you want to get into the details of each of these models you're obviously going to come up with major differences; however, on the surface, they're both leases and they both require that the lessee covers maintenance.

The other examples that people on this forum brought up like cell phones are more dissimilar than an auto lease.

Now, can you people please stop tearing into me about auto leasing? Thanks.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I didn't realize I was tearing into you.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I didn't realize I was tearing into you.


It feels like it when four different people on the thread take my words out of context, sorry.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

My apologies...is was not my intent.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

No harm done... sorry if I overreacted.


----------



## cheezedawg (Mar 22, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> The reason I brought it up, again, is to show that there is another lease model (auto) that makes the lessee pay for the maintenance of the item. Period.


There are a lot of different lease models, but that doesn't mean they are all analogous to your DirectTV DVR lease.

When you lease a car, you are paying it's owner for the depreciation of their car caused by your use in exchange for their permission to use it. The car is the end product. And there are leases out there where the leaser is responsible for maintenance of the vehicle- it depends on your contract.

But when you lease your DirectTV STB, you are paying them for the equipment necessary to use their TV service. As was stated previously, DirectTV is not in the business of leasing DVRs- they are in the business of selling a TV service. The end product is the TV service, and the leased STB is a condition of that service. If _their_ equipment doesn't allow me to use the TV service, and if they are unwilling to provide working equipment to me without asking for more money, then they lose me as a customer.

I'm not going to voluntarily pay them more money to protect their equipment. It kind of surprizes me how many people here are defending their decision to get ripped off.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm going to reply to that with simply: "welcome to the forums!"


----------



## tonyquan (Jan 8, 2004)

I categorically refuse to sign up for protection plans like this, regardless of what they cover. The reason? For all plans like this, an actuary (or someone in a similar position) has set the pricing of the plans carefully based on past statistical experience so that for the great majority of consumers, the cost of the plan far outweighs the benefits they'll receive. I'd much rather save the money myself, earn a good return, and cover any expenses myself. In the long run you'll make out better that way. Why play a game where the house has already set the rules against you?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

If there's so few things they cover why fight to have them honor their "12 month free" mistake? 

Here's a paraphrase of the 15 things that DirecTV lists as things/circumstances not covered:

Incidental or consequential damage 

Intentional/criminal acts

No accessories 

Damage reported after plan is up 

Commercial use 

External signals

Preexisting conditions

Bad Install problems

Automobile installs

Combo units

Computer service components

Installs on non-man-made structures

Manufacturer's recall

Act of God.

Under normal use by most people, what's your beef with the plan. I stand by my statement - Most of the things excluded will only happen to you because of stupidity (criminal acts, bad installs, auto installs) or it's pretty standard stuff. 

Under normal operating conditions most people won't be excluded by these things.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> If there's so few things they cover why fight to have them honor their "12 month free" mistake?
> 
> Here's a paraphrase of the 15 things that DirecTV lists as things/circumstances not covered:
> 
> ...


So, when the wind blows your dish that's not an "Act of God"?
So, when the DirecTV installer doesn't bother to put braces on and you notice six months later that's not a bad install?
So, when a kid in the neighborhood hits your dish and damages one of the LNB that's going to be covered?

It seems to me the PP basically covers manufacturing defects and little else. It's value, to me, is very, very low. Now, if you believe the DirecTV is poorly designed and built it may be worth considering...especially if you think DirecTV won't otherwise replace their equipment for either free or the cost of shipping.

Now, DirecTV always has the option of covering ANYTHING they want. Just because they exempt an item doesn't mean they can't cover it ... it just means they don't have to.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> If there's so few things they cover why fight to have them honor their "12 month free" mistake?
> 
> Here's a paraphrase of the 15 things that DirecTV lists as things/circumstances not covered:
> 
> ...


Wow, that's even worse than I thought it was. According to that list, most of the reasons people have noted in this thread would not be covered (Lightning strikes, wind problems, installation problems, spilling on the remote, etc).


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I live in a 3 story townhouse with a dish on the roof. The house is built on top of a pretty big hill. Its a serious pain in the butt to get up there that requires dragging a 40 foot ladder into the house, up a story and putting it on the back deck to reach the roof.

I live right in the path of that atlanta tornado from last friday. The only damage I suffered was the dish being ripped clear off the roof taking some of the wires in the attic with it (and a few shingles)... that in turn ripped the multiswitch out of the attic messing with the wires in the wall.

They had 2 guys at my house saturday afternoon that put the whole mess back together. I was up and running by sat night. It didnt cost me a cent besides the tip. I like the protection plan.


----------



## cheezedawg (Mar 22, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm going to reply to that with simply: "welcome to the forums!"


Thanks!


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> PP shouldn't be needed if DirecTV's model were different than it is. It isn't "needed" in the current model, but it does suit some customers to have it. Others such as yourself don't view it as being beneficial and don't need to pay for it. Nobody HAS to pay the protection plan fee. It is voluntary. I withold judgement on any schemes that require people to opt out.
> 
> Profit margins are generally very high in most areas where they are sold. Extended warranties at retail channels are HUGE money makers. Same with gift cards. Why do you think so many companies offer them...


Sure, a voluntary program isn't the end of the world. I just don't understand why so many people are so willing to throw money down the hole for something that they should already be getting from DirecTV.

One last lame attempt an analogy that came to me this evening that seems to fit this situation better than a Car lease.

Say a new grocery store opens up in your area that has some nice stuff and pretty good prices. However, in order to shop at their store, they require you to lease a shopping cart from them and sign on to a 2 year shopping commitment to cover the costs associated with giving you a shopping cart.

Would you be agreeable to the following:
- Paying a monthly fee for a protection program that would cover any expenses related to their shopping cart breaking
- Paying to fix their shopping cart in the event that it breaks or is defective so that you can keep shopping
- Paying an early termination fee from your contract if their shopping cart becomes non-functional and can no longer be used to shop in their store
- Continue to be charged for groceries every month without actually getting them because you can't use their broken shopping cart and so you can't shop in the store

My guess is that most people wouldn't like that, but who knows. It seems as though people here are defending what I see as the same kind of practice by DirecTV.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> They had 2 guys at my house saturday afternoon that put the whole mess back together. I was up and running by sat night. It didnt cost me a cent besides the tip. I like the protection plan.


You mean it didn't cost you a cent besides the $6/month that you have been paying for x number of months, and will continue to be paying in the future? That probably adds up to quite a few cents.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> I live in a 3 story townhouse with a dish on the roof. The house is built on top of a pretty big hill. Its a serious pain in the butt to get up there that requires dragging a 40 foot ladder into the house, up a story and putting it on the back deck to reach the roof.
> 
> I live right in the path of that atlanta tornado from last friday. The only damage I suffered was the dish being ripped clear off the roof taking some of the wires in the attic with it (and a few shingles)... that in turn ripped the multiswitch out of the attic messing with the wires in the wall.
> 
> They had 2 guys at my house saturday afternoon that put the whole mess back together. I was up and running by sat night. It didnt cost me a cent besides the tip. I like the protection plan.


Even though the legal verbiage of the PP may exclude things like "Acts of God" or "bad installations", the reality is that those are probably the two most likely causes of failure of a D* system and in 99.99% of cases, they actually do cover these failures. Why? Because the customer has paid for the service and it's almost impossible to prove that God or h installer was at fault.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Even though the legal verbiage of the PP may exclude things like "Acts of God" or "bad installations", the reality is that those are probably the two most likely causes of failure of a D* system and in 99.99% of cases, they actually do cover these failures. Why? Because the customer has paid for the service and it's almost impossible to prove that God or h installer was at fault.


Yeah, I was going to say that but figured I'd wait for someone else to, else I get refuted again. :lol:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

workindev said:


> Sure, a voluntary program isn't the end of the world. I just don't understand why so many people are so willing to throw money down the hole for something that they should already be getting from DirecTV.
> 
> One last lame attempt an analogy that came to me this evening that seems to fit this situation better than a Car lease.
> 
> ...


Think this is rip how bout Dish with them you pay $5.99 for the Dish protection plan,then when you need service they charge you $30.bucks more!.:eek2:

The reason I have the DirecTV protection plan is that I went to the store and bought a book on satellite repair.Then when I got home I remembered I never learned how to read!.:icon_cry: :goofygrin


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

workindev said:


> Say a new grocery store opens up in your area that has some nice stuff and pretty good prices. However, in order to shop at their store, they require you to lease a shopping cart from them and sign on to a 2 year shopping commitment to cover the costs associated with giving you a shopping cart.
> 
> Would you be agreeable to the following:
> - Paying a monthly fee for a protection program that would cover any expenses related to their shopping cart breaking
> ...


I don't think this analogy is any better than any other floated already (nor do I think it's an accurate depiction of the situation being discussed), but I'll take a stab at it.

Assuming the store offers groceries that I was interested in buying at reasonable prices (and assuming for the sake of your example the pricing structure of the cart and Protection Plan is in line with DirecTV's service) and you don't start saying that the grocery store's protection plan is going to cost $50 a month or something that ridiculous (as if this analogy isn't already  ) :

I would not pay to fix their shopping cart - I would expect it would repaired or replaced by them - it is, after all, their shopping cart.

Assuming they replace the shopping cart, but they would have to charge $20 to "ship" the replacement - or - they would charge nothing to "ship" the replacement if I had their Protection Plan, it MIGHT be worth it to get the Protection Plan, but maybe not just to avoid the shipping of the replacement cart - that's a decision I would have to make.

As to the last two points; if I was going to be stubborn-headed enough to (a) not pay the $20 to have the cart replaced and (b) not avail myself of the Protection Plan - *all after having agreed to terms that state I would purchase a minimum of $29.99 worth of groceries each month or pay a pro-rated fee for not doing so * - I darn sure would expect to have to pony up for the shipping of the new cart or pay the ETF.

Now, if their Protection Plan also covered the parking fee for parking in their lot, and new shoes if mine get worn out shopping at their store and free delivery of my groceries if something prevents me from being able to get to the store, then I very well might actually pay for their Protection Plan.

Your analogy assumes that the only thing covered by their Protection Plan is the shopping cart itself, which they lease (much the same as the DirecTV receiver). If their Protection Plan also covered the things I mentioned (as DirecTV's covers shipping of replacements, alignments, remotes, switches, service calls, etc.), then it's not so much of a narrowly restricted policy as you've outlined for JUST the shopping cart. And as I put this response together, I'm sorry, but your analogy just got sillier and sillier!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I've had less than a handful of service calls for replacement of damaged cables, etc. I've also had two HR10-250's replaced with brand spanking new HR20-700s (which I now own, by the way). Living in a three-story apartment building now with the dish on the roof, there is no way I would be able to handle these things myself, and I appreciate the peace of mind it gives ME to know that I won't have to worry about this. For me, that's worth the price. If that makes me a raving idiot, then so be it.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

workindev said:


> You aren't required to keep the lease after the factory warranty.


Depends on how long you lease the vehicle for - and YOU are responsible for any repairs outside of warrenty work for the vehicle, damage to the vehicle


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The premise that this only is applicable to receivers/DVR's is incorrect.

...and a number of customers have combinations of leased/owned units.

Even leased units fail, including after the initial lease warranty expires.

All it takes is a Dish alignment issue, LNB malfunction, cable problem, or multiswitch problem...and you could be outta action and luck *without* the Protection Plan.

For anyone who has had just one such signficant problem and had it addressed under the Plan , I can assure they don't ask *why* one would have it.


----------



## gibson.guitarman (Mar 19, 2007)

Not to change subjects but this thread looked appropriate for my experience with the PP. From what another poster had responded to my similar experience now in the HD recvr Q&A thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123419

it appears that once you have used the pp, they refuse to honor it again until they recoup their expenditures from you over time. You will definitely not come out saving anything using the pp if that is the case. Does anyone have different experience with them???


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

workindev said:


> You mean it didn't cost you a cent besides the $6/month that you have been paying for x number of months, and will continue to be paying in the future? That probably adds up to quite a few cents.


What exactly is your point? I choose to have the protection plan. You don't. If I want to pay for piece of mind even if it may seem like it is unnecessary that is my choice.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Billsfan69 said:


> What exactly is your point? I choose to have the protection plan. You don't. If I want to pay for piece of mind even if it may seem like it is unnecessary that is my choice.


And that's what this all boils down to. There are those of us who think it's worthwhile and there are those that think it's not. This thread was started with the question "Why do people sign up for the protection plan?" and it has been answered. Whether or not those answers are to everyone satisfaction is 100% subjective.

*The beauty of it all is that we have the choice, unlike with cable TV and other types of service. Let's all just accept that there's two different camps here and be thankful that we're not forced to subscribe to either. *:grin:


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Simple it was free for a year.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

gibson.guitarman said:


> it appears that once you have used the pp, they refuse to honor it again until they recoup their expenditures from you over time. You will definitely not come out saving anything using the pp if that is the case. Does anyone have different experience with them???


Yes. I don't believe your experience is typical...at least not in my dealings with the PP.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gibson.guitarman said:


> Not to change subjects but this thread looked appropriate for my experience with the PP. From what another poster had responded to my similar experience now in the HD recvr Q&A thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123419
> 
> it appears that once you have used the pp, they refuse to honor it again until they recoup their expenditures from you over time. You will definitely not come out saving anything using the pp if that is the case. Does anyone have different experience with them???


Yeah, your case is definitely not the norm and there's something else going on here. Making a blanket statement like "it appears that once you have used the pp, they refuse to honor it again until they recoup their expenditures from you over time" isn't fair - that's a pretty broad assumption based on your experiences, no?


----------



## gibson.guitarman (Mar 19, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah, your case is definitely not the norm and there's something else going on here. Making a blanket statement like "it appears that once you have used the pp, they refuse to honor it again until they recoup their expenditures from you over time" isn't fair - that's a pretty broad assumption based on your experiences, no?


That is what I have to go on, and please note the word "appears". I would like to hear from those that had two pieces of equipment fail in, say, 6 months time. I agree there is something else going on, as I don't think they would single me out. I do not play CSR games to get freebies, I am a NFL ST subscriber, have Starz, 3 receivers (1 is a DVR for which I pay a fee), have not received free equipment from them, my bills are all auto-paid via credit card (no bad credit), and have been paying PP since last summer. So, why else would they deny me a second receiver replacement, even after several calls to them that my H20-600 died after their recent s/w download?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gibson.guitarman said:


> So, why else would they deny me a second receiver replacement, even after several calls to them that my H20-600 died after their recent s/w download?


I don't know and it certainly shouldn't be happening... but I still think it's kind of a big leap to assume that it's because you had another claim in the past and you haven't paid enough into the PP to cover the expenditures. That's not how insurance works and if they are knowingly processing their claims in such a manner they would be sued (rightfully) six ways to Sunday for it.


----------



## gibson.guitarman (Mar 19, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I don't know and it certainly shouldn't be happening... but I still think it's kind of a big leap to assume that it's because you had another claim in the past and you haven't paid enough into the PP to cover the expenditures. That's not how insurance works and if they are knowingly processing their claims in such a manner they would be sued (rightfully) six ways to Sunday for it.


By whom? I have no interest in getting into a legal dispute to fill lawyers pockets. Truth is, we don't know what their internal practices are, all I can say is what my experience is, and that another poster has had similar experience in the thread I referenced. I'm only the victim and messenger here.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gibson.guitarman said:


> By whom? I have no interest in getting into a legal dispute to fill lawyers pockets. Truth is, we don't know what their internal practices are, all I can say is what my experience is, and that another poster has had similar experience in the thread I referenced. I'm only the victim and messenger here.


Ok.


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

gibson.guitarman said:


> That is what I have to go on, and please note the word "appears". I would like to hear from those that had two pieces of equipment fail in, say, 6 months time. I agree there is something else going on, as I don't think they would single me out. I do not play CSR games to get freebies, I am a NFL ST subscriber, have Starz, 3 receivers (1 is a DVR for which I pay a fee), have not received free equipment from them, my bills are all auto-paid via credit card (no bad credit), and have been paying PP since last summer. So, why else would they deny me a second receiver replacement, even after several calls to them that my H20-600 died after their recent s/w download?


I have had the protection plan for years now and it;s worth it. I had multiple service calls within a 6 month period and no problem from them. If you have need of 1 service call a year it's worth it.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

There must be other variables and factors at play here.


----------



## gibson.guitarman (Mar 19, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> There must be other variables and factors at play here.


I am still trying to get to the bottom of this myself - it is not a done deal yet, just an immense aggravation.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Well.....I imagine it would be, keep us up to date. That just doesn't sound right.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> And that's what this all boils down to. There are those of us who think it's worthwhile and there are those that think it's not. This thread was started with the question "Why do people sign up for the protection plan?" and it has been answered. Whether or not those answers are to everyone satisfaction is 100% subjective.


Well, that is true. But it doesn't have to be. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize that the only reason DirecTV is selling the protection plan to customers is because they are making money from it. But the bottom line is that they need subscribers to stay in business. When they send an installer carrying a shiny new receiver to your house, they aren't doing it because they are nice guys and want to do you a favor. They are doing it to make a profit with your money.

So in this context, when people respond with "My xxxxxx broke and they fixed/replaced it for free", it really isn't subjective. DirecTV needs you to subscribe in order for them to stay in business, and you need working equipment in order to subscribe to DirecTV. There really is no reason for people to voluntarily subsidize DirecTV's cost to retain you as a customer.


> *The beauty of it all is that we have the choice, unlike with cable TV and other types of service. Let's all just accept that there's two different camps here and be thankful that we're not forced to subscribe to either. *:grin:


Ok. I can go along with that. We have a choice, and from a customers point of view, choice is always good.

Thanks for your thoughts. Have a good Easter.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

workindev said:


> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize that the only reason DirecTV is selling the protection plan to customers is because they are making money from it.


Isn't that how all insurance works? Do you have life insurance? Car insurance? Medical insurance? Guess what? All those companies are making money from it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

workindev said:


> Well, that is true. But it doesn't have to be. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize that the only reason DirecTV is selling the protection plan to customers is because they are making money from it.


:eek2: Someone call the Profit Police! :sure: :lol:


----------



## gibson.guitarman (Mar 19, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Well.....I imagine it would be, keep us up to date. That just doesn't sound right.


Issue is resolved, and the PP does work. I just received a call from a very apologetic guy who said he didn't know why I was put through what I had to endure to get a replacement, but now I should receive a replacement in 2-3 business days. As a guess on his part, he thought that the various CS people I spoke with didn't understand that if it won't boot, no download would fix it. In summary, in my experience, it does work, but the layers of CS (including the number given on the PP policy to call) that have to be dealt with may cause grief in the meantime. And now, I will continue with my PP. Thanks for putting up with my rants.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

gibson.guitarman said:


> Issue is resolved, and the PP does work.


Bingo.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Why do I have the Protection Plan?

I have the Protection Plan because I own my receivers and do not want them replaced with leased ones.

Also, I do not care to pay for shipping/replacement remotes or a service call.

Finally, I do not want a service commitment put on my account because I had to have a piece of hardware replaced.

Oh, and folks, before you start complaining about DirecTV's Protection Plan I suggest that you read over the competitions Protection Plan equivalent very carefully. In particular, look at item 6.

DISH Home Protection Plan Terms and Conditions
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dhpp_warranty/terms/index.shtml



> 6. Method of Service and Exchange: DISH Network, at its sole discretion, may either ship a replacement Product to You or dispatch an authorized DISH Network service technician to Your home for on-site trouble-shooting and repair of Your Product for a discounted in-home service fee (deductible) of $29.00.


In other words, even if you have the "DISH Home Protection Plan" they *still* charge you for a service call.

For comparison purposes

DirecTV Protection Plan terms and conditions
http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/DirecTV_service_contract_v4.pdf


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

I have the Protection Plan and I don't see an issue with it. I don't want my commitment extended when a receiver has to be replaced or some other form of work needs to be done. A single trip to have my dish aligned (or relocated if a tree branch grows in front of the dish) would easily cover the cost that I would pay for this plan over a 1 year period.

For those who are looking for an analogy or etc..., I would consider the satellite and any wiring and etc to be "Inside Wiring" or A.K.A. the demarc point. DirectTV has their satellite up in space transmitting the signal to us that they are responsible for, and we have our equipment that is needed in order to receive that signal.

Now look to any other provider, Your phone company will charge you to perform work on any inside wiring, if your service doesn't work and you refuse to let them fix it because you don't want to pay then thats not their problem its yours. You can choose to cancel your service but then you will have to honor any commitments you made. These same phone companies also have an inside wiring maint. plan that you can pay for on a monthly basis that would alleviate this issue. (Plan commitments could be the DSL Modem you got for free for 1 year of service, or special discount pricing if you signed up for an x month long contract)

Cable providers have the same issue. Anything past their demarc is the customer/owners responsibility. If you drill into a wall and cut through the coax, they can come out to fix it and you will be held responsible for the cost of the repair unless you have a similar plan. Again, cable companies have similar commitments in order to receive special pricing or certain equipment that you would be responsible for honoring if you canceled because you refused to fix the problem within your portion of the demarc point.

For those who have posted the exceptions to the plan. I would consider this very similar to some Terms of Service items we have seen lately, and would only be enforced if it were being abused or etc... (I.E. I've seen TOS outline that your service can be disconnected for posting on forums. Granted, the ISP wont enforce this unless it becomes abused and now they have a legal fall back).

We can also look to some recent news articles (I.E. California wildfires) where we saw some service providers charging consumers for the damaged receivers and termination fees. Granted the providers waived these fees, but only after it became public and they started to CYA. If something were to happen to the leased equipment on a smaller scale and you didn't have the PP, you can be assured that you would be responsible for the equipment (Either personally or via homeowners insurance)


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> There are plenty of 4 and 5 year leases out there and most factory warranties are 3 years. I used to have a 4 year lease on a car with a 3 year warranty. Try again.


You are foolish to lease a car longer than the warranty.

The better scenario is Cable TV. If any thing breaks, (Box, cabling etc) they fix it no charge.

I pay a TV provider to deliver me a signal. If they can't deliver because their method of delivery fails, why should it be my problem?

That said I do have the protection plan because many of my receivers are owned. (Even a couple of HR20's that were replacements for Tivos that died)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh brother. And the cycle begins again.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stoodo said:


> You are foolish to lease a car longer than the warranty.


Hey, thanks for the random, unsolicited financial advice, stranger!



spartanstew said:


> Oh brother. And the cycle begins again.


!rolling


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same thing when you "lease" a car. You have to pay for gas, oil changes, etc.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

Stoodo said:


> The better scenario is Cable TV. If any thing breaks, (Box, cabling etc) they fix it no charge.
> 
> I pay a TV provider to deliver me a signal. If they can't deliver because their method of delivery fails, why should it be my problem?


Please tell me what cable company you have that would repair your inside wiring if it fails free of charge.

Yes, you pay a provider to deliver a signal to the demarc, a point on the exterior of your residence. From the demarc to and throughout your residence is your issue and your problem.

[edit]
Some items taken from Comcast Customer Agreement (http://www.comcast.com/MediaLibrary...s_HomeNetworkUniLegal_Stnd_ENG_comcastcom.pdf)

Section 2a - You agree to pay all charges associated with the services, including but not limited to, installation charges, monthly service charges, Comcast equipment charges, *service call charges*

Section 6a - You agree that except for the wiring installed inside the Premises ("Inside Wiring"), all Comcast Equipment belongs to us.
At your request, we may relocate the Comcast Equipment in the Premises for an additional charge.
You will be directly responsible for loss, repair, replacement and other costs, damages, fees and charges if you do not return the Comcast Equipment to us in an undamaged condition.

There are more but I will leave it at that. I'm sure other Cable Companies have similar provisions in their agreements.
[/edit]


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

I usually do not buy protection plans for consumer electronics. DirecTV hardware and my system are a different animal. It's worth the money.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Bravo, this has to be one of the more well written comparisons on this issue. No offense to some other good ones but this one is just awesome.



Extreme2KEclipse said:


> For those who are looking for an analogy or etc..., I would consider the satellite and any wiring and etc to be "Inside Wiring" or A.K.A. the demarc point. DirectTV has their satellite up in space transmitting the signal to us that they are responsible for, and we have our equipment that is needed in order to receive that signal.
> 
> Now look to any other provider, Your phone company will charge you to perform work on any inside wiring, if your service doesn't work and you refuse to let them fix it because you don't want to pay then thats not their problem its yours. You can choose to cancel your service but then you will have to honor any commitments you made. These same phone companies also have an inside wiring maint. plan that you can pay for on a monthly basis that would alleviate this issue. (Plan commitments could be the DSL Modem you got for free for 1 year of service, or special discount pricing if you signed up for an x month long contract)
> 
> Cable providers have the same issue. Anything past their demarc is the customer/owners responsibility. If you drill into a wall and cut through the coax, they can come out to fix it and you will be held responsible for the cost of the repair unless you have a similar plan. Again, cable companies have similar commitments in order to receive special pricing or certain equipment that you would be responsible for honoring if you canceled because you refused to fix the problem within your portion of the demarc point.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

bt-rtp said:


> I usually do not buy protection plans for consumer electronics. DirecTV hardware and my system are a different animal. It's worth the money.


+1 Here, I never buy any protection plans at BestBuy or Sears and the like. I do however have the protection plan because to me $6 / month is worth it if I don't have to deal with rerunning cable if one goes bad or if my dish gets whacked in a wind storm. The receiver is really the least of my worries.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I was with Dish for over 7 years.
During that time they shipped me two replacement receivers and came out once to re-align the dish.
I never paid them anything other than my monthly bill, which uncluded no service plan.

Not only that, but when I selected "Channels I Get", it actually showed me CHANNELS I GET! Not all of the stuff they'd like to sell me.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> I was with Dish for over 7 years.
> During that time they shipped me two replacement receivers and came out once to re-align the dish.
> I never paid them anything other than my monthly bill, which uncluded no service plan.
> 
> Not only that, but when I selected "Channels I Get", it actually showed me CHANNELS I GET! Not all of the stuff they'd like to sell me.


Well that's amazing.I guess Dish doesn't need to sell their Dish protection plan for $5.99 which they do.Then when you need service they tell you it will be an additional $30. dollars more for service.Which by the way Dish told me caused I had Dish for 4 1/2 years.

At least with DirecTV when you pay $5.99 for a protection plan they don't charge you extra like Dish.

When I select"Channels I Get" I find DirecTV can sell me alot more channels that Dish won't even carry.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Just relating how it was when I had Dish vs how it is now with DirecTV.
When my current contract expires I will weigh my options carefully.

Glad you're happy with DirecTV.
I guess I just misunderstood the whole Channels I Get thing from the start.:nono2:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> I guess I just misunderstood the whole Channels I Get thing from the start.:nono2:


They are actually getting those to work. The reason they didn't work initially was they had to figure out how to get the Receiver to dtermine which RSNs you get.
my parents actually have DishNotwork, I don't like their equipments and it seems sluggish as compared to my R15, and they don't have DVRs.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> :eek2: Someone call the Profit Police! :sure: :lol:


Heh. Don't get me wrong - I'm firmly on the side of free markets and capitalism. If people were willing to pay DirecTV an extra $100/month "Profit Enhancement Fee", I would fully expect them to offer it. I can tell you that I wouldn't be signing up for it, though.


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

Extreme2KEclipse said:


> Please tell me what cable company you have that would repair your inside wiring if it fails free of charge.
> 
> Yes, you pay a provider to deliver a signal to the demarc, a point on the exterior of your residence. From the demarc to and throughout your residence is your issue and your problem.


Ok so you are telling me that if I have a bad cable in the walls of my house Directv will replace it if I have the protection plan?

Good to know. I will be calling them today. The inside wiring I never considered anyone else's responsibility regardless of protection plan or not.

They should still be responsible for getting the signal to the outside of my house and it sounds like you agree with me. The demarc in this situation is where the dish meets the inside wiring. So if the dish isn't working they should fix it.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

As long as the cables in your walls are the ones the DirecTV installer put there, then yes, they are covered.


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

Well for me I bought added it when I just activated my Hr21 that I bought, I the DVR fails it will probably be within the 1st 6 months, after that I will discontinue it more than likely.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Ratara said:


> As long as the cables in your walls are the ones the DirecTV installer put there, then yes, they are covered.


I don't see that they cabling coverage what they installed. The only clause I can find that refers to cabling is this:

"What is Covered&#8230;Re-alignment after a successful installation and all associated cabling switches are also covered under this Plan."

I suppose it could be construed that if you tried to install your own cabling after the installation, and did it incorrectly, that they might not repair that. Otherwise, it seems to me that if the installation was "successful" then it is covered. I guess it could also be interpreted that they don't cover the actual "cabling", only the "cabling switches", i.e. multiswitches.

I did my original install myself with a dual-LNB dish and two receivers. Over the years, I upgraded with a bunch of self-installed UTb's, extra cabling, and multiswitches. D* never gave me any grief over replacing LNB's, multiswitches, or receivers under the PP. I have never asked for help with cabling, mainly because I am too anal about it and would handle that myself.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I don' buy pro plans. Receivers are leased guranteed for 90 days if they break after 
that its 19.95 plus 2 year comment for HD ,i can take a chance on that.
I can align my dish did it already after install. Wiring is pretty basic. what else is there? 
and if something expensive breaks or blows up they will add pro plan for
19.95 and you will have to keep it for a year.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

However there is a 30 day waiting period before being able to use it IIRC. So if something blows up and your counting on calling the day to get something fixed you may be SOL.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> However there is a 30 day waiting period before being able to use it IIRC. So if something blows up and your counting on calling the day to get something fixed you may be SOL.


Every time i called whit trouble they wanted to rush out whit a service call.
They seen i didn't have pro plan and said they could add it for 19.95 and no charge for service call. 
but i would have to keep it for a year. I declined and figured out the 
problem. Sometimes it was on their part like locals out in my area.
I only had one thing bad go wrong in about 10 years it was with one of the old RCA receivers 
it was changing channels on its own .No one was home but me and i was afraid it was going
to order something on its own. I called and told the CSR and she was absolutely convinced 
someone was home changing channels. I just pulled the telephone line out of the receiver and lived whit it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> However there is a 30 day waiting period before being able to use it IIRC. So if something blows up and your counting on calling the day to get something fixed you may be SOL.


If you call with a problem and do not have the PP and your problem requires a service call, they have been offering a discounted service call for that call if you agree to sign up for and keep the PP for 12 months. In those cases, the 30 day wait period is waived.


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Um, yeah you are if the terms of the lease so dictate. There are plenty of 4 and 5 year leases out there and most factory warranties are 3 years. I used to have a 4 year lease on a car with a 3 year warranty. Try again.


True, but a smart person would not normally lease a vehicle where the lease term length is longer than that of the factory warranty...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

toneman said:


> True, but a smart person would not normally lease a vehicle where the lease term length is longer than that of the factory warranty...


Ah, another backhanded insult to my intelligence. Thanks again!

Come on people, aren't we a little bit more mature than this? We can certainly have a discussion without name calling and insults, can't we?


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

workindev said:


> And like I said, if they expect to retain me as a customer, there better be no charge to replace equipment that I don't own.


I think you should have more appropriately stated "...equipment that I am leasing"--after all, it is possible to not (yet) "own" something that isn't being leased to you. An automobile purchase loan is a good example--until you pay off the loan in full, you technically do not own the vehicle; so if during year four of a 5-year loan for a vehicle whose 3-year factory warranty has long since expired, your car has a problem...are you expecting the dealer to fix it at no charge to you?


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Ah, another backhanded insult to my intelligence. Thanks again!
> 
> Come on people, aren't we a little bit more mature than this? We can certainly have a discussion without name calling and insults, can't we?


Name calling? Please point out where exactly did I directly make an explicit derogatory remark against you? I mean, it's not like I explicitly called you stupid...in fact I don't see even one derogatory word in my previous reply.

Oh and BTW--you're welcome!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

toneman said:


> Name calling? Please point out where exactly did I directly make an explicit derogatory remark against you?


Well let me explain it to you then: I leased a car for four years with the 3 year warranty. You quoted the post when I said that and said "a smart person would not [do that]."

So, logically, from your post, it is inferred that I am not a smart person since I did that.

Get it now? :nono2:

Oh, and you said "You're welcome" in your last post which would again confirm that you intended to insult my intelligence.

Like making friends, huh?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have it for 2 reasons,
1.) I'm a Bengals fan and Sundays are hard on my remotes.... (throwing them at the TV) 
2.) I'm a University Of Michigan fan and Saturdays (in the past 5 years) have been hard on my remotes..... (throwing them at the TV)


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

braven said:


> I'm not sure how true that is.


Well I don't know about the "most" part, but I will say that somehow D* added the PP to my account w/o my having given explicit consent to have it added; I never asked for and/or inquired about the PP itself, nor did the retention rep who I talked to when I was negotiating for the free HD DVR deal ever mention anything about it during our conversation. It was posted to on my account in the first billing cycle after I started my 2-year commitment (i.e., it didn't show up right away); I thought about canceling it but decided against it, thinking that it might actually come in handy someday.


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Well let me explain it to you then: I leased a car for four years with the 3 year warranty. You quoted the post when I said that and said "a smart person would not [do that]."
> 
> So, logically, from your post, it is inferred that I am not a smart person since I did that.
> 
> ...


That was not my intent...sorry if it came out that way. Maybe if you had offered a reason as to why you would lease a vehicle for longer than the factory warranty, I would have better understood the circumstances. Okay I could have worded my "smart person" response a bit more appropriately--my point was that from what I've read about vehicle leasing, one of the "smart" guidelines is to never lease a vehicle for longer than the factory warranty, when/if possible. It's common sense--why would you want to pay for repairs on a vehicle that you'll have to surrender at the end of the lease?

I'm getting way off-topic; hopefully you'll accept my apology.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

toneman said:


> That was not my intent...sorry if it came out that way. Maybe if you had offered a reason as to why you would lease a vehicle for longer than the factory warranty, I would have better understood the circumstances. Okay I could have worded my "smart person" response a bit more appropriately--my point was that from what I've read about vehicle leasing, one of the "smart" guidelines is to never lease a vehicle for longer than the factory warranty, when/if possible. It's common sense--why would you want to pay for repairs on a vehicle that you'll have to surrender at the end of the lease?
> 
> I'm getting way off-topic; hopefully you'll accept my apology.


The intricacies of a person's situation dictate the terms of any financial undertaking. Why should I have to justify my reasons for leasing a car to anyone but myself?  _Your _common sense may not translate into financial sense and the difference in residual value over a 3 or 4 year term. Or interest rate. Or down payment required. Or a plethora of other factors.

In any case, why does it even matter? This is a thread about the protection plan and I brought up car leasing to compare the warranty similarities. I'm perfectly capable of taking care of my own financial house.

Your apology is accepted and I'm sorry that this got off on this tangent.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

toneman said:


> -my point was that from what I've read about vehicle leasing, one of the "smart" guidelines is to never lease a vehicle for longer than the factory warranty, when/if possible.


Granted things have changed over the last several years (with 100,000 mile warranty's and such), but for a very long time the standard warranty on a vehicle was 36 months/36,000 miles. The average lease term was 4 years.

The vast majority of leased vehicles over the years had a longer term than the warranty.


----------



## CB44 (Mar 5, 2007)

workindev said:


> Why would you pay to protect a piece of equipment that you do not own? If DirecTV is going to require a 2 year commitment to use their equipment that you pay both an up front and a monthly leasing fee for, it isn't unreasonable for you to require that the equipment actually works for those 2 years.
> 
> Why would you voluntarily pay an extra monthly fee just to get something that you should already be getting from them?


I didn't they signed me up after a service call, and when I said WTF and made a stink, because all previous call were free, they said that was a mistake and I should have been charged, espically for my 4 year old TiVo. (I didn't believe them, but for $60 a year, it's not worth the rish)

So now that I have a the plan, I call DTV even with the slightiest problem because it's free. And usually most problems self correct before the tech comes out.


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> The intricacies of a person's situation dictate the terms of any financial undertaking. Why should I have to justify my reasons for leasing a car to anyone but myself?


You don't when you don't post about it. Since you tried to use that as an analogy it was fair game to be dissected. You really shouldn't take the comments personally.

The fact remains that many financial experts will tell you never to lease a car longer than the warranty itself. If you did this and people point out that it was not the best idea, that is not a personal attack.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stoodo said:


> You don't when you don't post about it. Since you tried to use that as an analogy it was fair game to be dissected. You really shouldn't take the comments personally.
> 
> The fact remains that many financial experts will tell you never to lease a car longer than the warranty itself. If you did this and people point out that it was not the best idea, that is not a personal attack.


There's a difference between saying "it's not the best idea" and "a smart person wouldn't do that." How is one NOT supposed to take a comment like that personally? And no, there's nothing wrong with leasing for longer than the car's warranty is. And there's nothing in the CFP training (the industry standard) that says this, for the record. :nono2:


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

personally, i hav e 13 boxes and would never dream on not having the insurance on my account. i am paying .46 per month to insure a box that would cost a decent chunk of change to replace (many of my boxes are owned), in addition to insuring the multiswitch, wiring and dish . . . 

to me, that is a big time no brainer. so what would a smart person do in my position? ha ha ha


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> And no, there's nothing wrong with leasing for longer than the car's warranty is.


Well you clearly have your mind made up. If you are ok repairing someone else's car, why should I stop you?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stoodo said:


> Well you clearly have your mind made up. If you are ok repairing someone else's car, why should I stop you?


For the record, not one repair was needed in the 12 months after the warranty expired. It was a risk that I was willing to self-insure. If I kept the lease for 3 years instead of 4 I would not have gotten the same financing terms. You need to understand how a lease works before judging.

Lifewise, why would anyone get DirecTV and not buy the protection plan?

Personal preference, stoodo.


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Similar boat to gibson.guitarman. Upgraded to HD a couple months back. The dish went out of alignment about a month ago. I've called four times trying to get someone out to fix it. DirecTV claims the issues are with the HR20 and not the dish. They refuse to send anyone out. Even retention was no help.

Protection plan? Unfortunately paying for it. Useful? no. I will probably pull out the ladder this weekend and see if I can do it myself. All mpeg4 channels are basically unwatchable. The slightest wind or rain and the signal goes out.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

i used it twice this year already well worth it for me.Lnb failure one month then the wind storm last month.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

scooby2 said:


> Similar boat to gibson.guitarman. Upgraded to HD a couple months back. The dish went out of alignment about a month ago. I've called four times trying to get someone out to fix it. DirecTV claims the issues are with the HR20 and not the dish. They refuse to send anyone out. Even retention was no help.
> 
> Protection plan? Unfortunately paying for it. Useful? no. I will probably pull out the ladder this weekend and see if I can do it myself. All mpeg4 channels are basically unwatchable. The slightest wind or rain and the signal goes out.


Are you beyond the 90 day mark from the upgrade yet? If they feel the problem is with the HR20, what are they doing about that? Have you actually talked to the Protection Plan department, and if so, what did they say?


----------



## a-town (Nov 24, 2007)

Stoodo said:


> Well you clearly have your mind made up. If you are ok repairing someone else's car, why should I stop you?


His gamble on repairs for equipment he doesn't own (the car) is no different from the gamble you are making on the equipment you don't own (the leased DTV equipment, realizing that you own some of it yourself, but not all). So, clearly your mind is made up as well.

On a different note, I just read this entire thread to try to determine if I should suck it up and get the PP to get my dish re-aligned. I'm having the all-to-common issue (or so it seems on these forums) where the new national HDs from the DTV 10 satellite experience pixelation/signal loss even with the slightest bit of rain (the standard def and original MPEG2 HDs and HD locals are all fine during these times) because my signal strengths to that sat. are weaker than the rest (35-60 is the range). I was considering the PP for the outside equipment and my receiver (I own my HR20-700) but I do not feel I should have to pony up for the PP to get my dish re-aligned for free. My dish was not vandalized, the wind didn't move it, lightning hasn't struck it, and I certainly haven't caused it to move.

The fact of the matter is that the DirecTV installer (not me) either didn't install it as he should have or it is nearly impossible to get it aligned to a satellite that hasn't been launched yet (I had the new Slimline dish and HR20 installed prior to the DTV 10 sat. launch). So, in this case (and likely soon to be the case for people who had HD service prior to the recent launch of DTV 11) I really don't think I should have to pay a dime for this. I realize how the business model of satellite TV is different from cable TV and that the dish and multiswitch are my responsibility, but would anyone find it reasonable that apparently the sky and outer space itself are now my responsibility too?

Unfortunately, I don't know how to get my way without taking a hit to my principles as I really have no leg to stand on because I like all the HD and I likely won't be able to live without the NFL Sunday Ticket.

Anyone have any suggestions? As I said, I was considering the PP, but man, there are principles at hand first. Plus, I don't think I'd mind paying $20 and committing to the service plan for 12 months if my receiver were to get fried, but to do all that for the re-alignment seems very silly (someone else actually recommended that for a service call, but at $6/month and the $20 fee, that's actually more expensive than the service call is). I've been with DTV for 6 or 7 years now and have had zero service calls except for installs when I moved and the HD upgrade. So, I'm just not sure the PP is worth it yet.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

a-town said:


> His gamble on repairs for equipment he doesn't own (the car) is no different from the gamble you are making on the equipment you don't own (the leased DTV equipment, realizing that you own some of it yourself, but not all). So, clearly your mind is made up as well.
> 
> On a different note, I just read this entire thread to try to determine if I should suck it up and get the PP to get my dish re-aligned. I'm having the all-to-common issue (or so it seems on these forums) where the new national HDs from the DTV 10 satellite experience pixelation/signal loss even with the slightest bit of rain (the standard def and original MPEG2 HDs and HD locals are all fine during these times) because my signal strengths to that sat. are weaker than the rest (35-60 is the range). I was considering the PP for the outside equipment and my receiver (I own my HR20-700) but I do not feel I should have to pony up for the PP to get my dish re-aligned for free. My dish was not vandalized, the wind didn't move it, lightning hasn't struck it, and I certainly haven't caused it to move.
> 
> ...


PP kjust paid for itself for 2008, been having high winds in the area, the dish need to be realigned and some cables where pulled off the side of the house. PP covered it all and the tech corrected a bum connector crimp on the unit that is in the kids room when he was testing the system and alignment


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 18, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> PP kjust paid for itself for 2008, been having high winds in the area, the dish need to be realigned and some cables where pulled off the side of the house. PP covered it all and the tech corrected a bum connector crimp on the unit that is in the kids room when he was testing the system and alignment


Different strokes n' stuff, but I would have just done those things myself and been back to watching TV before the tech would've had time to get there.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh goody, this thread is back! :lol:

Let me sum it up the two main points for those that don't want to read before posting:

1) There are those of us who see value in the protection plan because we either can't or don't care to do the work ourselves. 

2) There are those who don't see value in it because they want to self-insure the risk or they are capable of doing the work themselves. 

Let's respect that there are two sides to it and not judge the people who aren't doing it your way.


----------



## a-town (Nov 24, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Oh goody, this thread is back! :lol:
> 
> Let me sum it up the two main points for those that don't want to read before posting:
> 
> ...


Yeah, by the time I got to the end of the thread I had forgotten that I found it via a search and didn't think to check how old the posts were. Oops...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

a-town said:


> On a different note, I just read this entire thread to try to determine if I should suck it up and get the PP to get my dish re-aligned. I'm having the all-to-common issue (or so it seems on these forums) where the new national HDs from the DTV 10 satellite experience pixelation/signal loss even with the slightest bit of rain (the standard def and original MPEG2 HDs and HD locals are all fine during these times) because my signal strengths to that sat. are weaker than the rest (35-60 is the range). I was considering the PP for the outside equipment and my receiver (I own my HR20-700) but I do not feel I should have to pony up for the PP to get my dish re-aligned for free. My dish was not vandalized, the wind didn't move it, lightning hasn't struck it, and I certainly haven't caused it to move.


I can certainly see your point and agree that, on principle, you shouldn't have to pay, but they're going to look at it from the standpoint of, "okay, if this dish has been out of alignment for 6+ months, why are you just now calling us?"

You're going to have a hard time convincing them that you've been living with the issue since the install/D10 launch last year. I think the PP idea may be your best bet, or you can try a local installer/satellite TV shop and ask what they charge for a realignment.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

a-town said:


> Yeah, by the time I got to the end of the thread I had forgotten that I found it via a search and didn't think to check how old the posts were. Oops...


Oh, no worries, I'm just kidding around.


----------



## a-town (Nov 24, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I can certainly see your point and agree that, on principle, you shouldn't have to pay, but they're going to look at it from the standpoint of, "okay, if this dish has been out of alignment for 6+ months, why are you just now calling us?"
> 
> You're going to have a hard time convincing them that you've been living with the issue since the install/D10 launch last year. I think the PP idea may be your best bet, or you can try a local installer/satellite TV shop and ask what they charge for a realignment.


Oh, well I actually called a while back, but it took around 60-80 days from the launch if I recall correctly before the HD channels starting flowing in from DTV 10, so it hasn't been that long that I've had the issue. In addition, of course I can live with the issue for a while when it is only a problem during inclement weather. Unfortunately, spring time is killing me, so it is finally forcing me to do something about it. I may try to align it better myself, but I figure I'll just make the other sats worse in the process. The smaller dishes I didn't mind, but the Slimline is a new animal to me...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

a-town said:


> Oh, well I actually called a while back, but it took around 60-80 days from the launch if I recall correctly before the HD channels starting flowing in from DTV 10, so it hasn't been that long that I've had the issue. In addition, of course I can live with the issue for a while when it is only a problem during inclement weather. Unfortunately, spring time is killing me, so it is finally forcing me to do something about it. I may try to align it better myself, but I figure I'll just make the other sats worse in the process. The smaller dishes I didn't mind, but the Slimline is a new animal to me...


If you're up to taking a shot at it yourself it may be worthwhile. Check out this link for a video on how to do it: http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Oh goody, this thread is back! :lol:
> 
> Let me sum it up the two main points for those that don't want to read before posting:
> 
> ...


You forgot my main point when I started the thread:

3) There are those who believe that DirecTV should be responsible for ensuring that you can receive the service that you are already paying for without any additional cost.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

workindev said:


> You forgot my main point when I started the thread:
> 
> 3) There are those who believe that DirecTV should be responsible for ensuring that you can receive the service that you are already paying for without any additional cost.


Respectfully, no I didn't. The title of the thread is "Why do people sign up for the protection plan?" Your original post is fundamentally flawed if you were looking for constructive answers in that it was wholly rhetorical in nature - it was phased in such a way that it could not be answered to your satisfaction.

*"Why would you voluntarily pay an extra monthly fee just to get something that you should already be getting from them?"*

Two possible answers here:

1) Because I'm stupid?  
2) Because I accept that DirecTV has structured their service this way by giving two choices - cover it yourself or pay us to cover it.

I'm going to take some liberty here in stating that your intent in starting this thread was to make a statement about DirecTV's lack of an "included" protection plan, not to actually get an answer to the question in the thread's title. This was covered throughout the thread. It's fine if that was your intent, but we come back to the facts:

DirecTV _doesn't_ include the protection plan for free.
Customers have two choices: pay for it or don't pay for it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I personally do all my own work, and would prefer that DirecTV keep their monthly charges to me a bit lower ($5 to $7) by not forcing me to subscribe to a protection plan.

If it were universally included, then many people who do not want it, or do not need it, would still have to pay for it in effect (even if it were not a separate line item on the bill, just a higher overall price to offset the cost of providing the service to everyone).

It is an insurance policy, and I have yet to see an insurance plan that does not benefit the insurer. For most individuals, it is more cost effective to maintain the insurance than to self insure, for large risks such as house, car, etc. For most people, it is more cost effective to self insure (not have the insurance) for service plans, equipment warranties, etc.

If you end up with one claim every two years (which really shouldn't happen in most cases), and are paying $5 a month for the protection plan, you will pay $120 for that service. If you don't have the protection plan and need to pay $80 once every two years for a service call, you save $40.

Carl


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

After reading 176 posts I still am not sure if I want the PP or not. I most likely will get it once my 90 days are up.

This is the way I see it,

1.) I own the Dish
2.) I own the Multi-Switch
3.) I own the wiring

If any of those break without the PP I am responsible to fix, and rightfully so. I have seen a lot of comparisons here and I will throw my own in.

If the Dish was installed properly upfront and goes out of alignment, it's my problem. Just like on a car that the front end goes out of alignment, it's my problem. I would love to blame the city because I ran into a pot hole and it's not my fault because if the city had fixed their roads that I pay taxes on this would have never happened. Life just doesn't work that way.

If the Multi-Switch breaks, it's my problem. Just like the computer in my car, if it breaks and I have no extended warranty it's my problem.

If my wiring breaks........well that just doesn't happen very often, but if a connector came lose, it's my problem. Just like if a terminal wire on my battery breaks, it's my problem, without an extended warranty.

I don't mind paying for a PP to cover those first 3 items. It is what it is.

4.) I LEASE THE RECEIVERS

Here's my problem. I LEASE the receiver and pay $4.99 a month for it as well as $4.99 a month for every other receiver I have. If a receiver breaks I would EXPECT it to be replaced at NO COST. After all I am paying a fee for that box. The cable company will give away receivers all day long as long as you give one back........NO COST. So what it comes down to is do I want to pay $5.99 a month to avoid a $20.00 S/H fee............NO.........but am I willing to pay $5.99 a month to cover the first 3 items I listed?........yes I think so.

Dam.......I just talked my self into a PP in 90 days :sure:


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Slip Jigs said:


> The service plan is what it is. If you don't have it, you have to pay out of pocket for service. If you have it, you don't.


Not true for everybody. I go through a local retailer and they come fix any problems I have no charge and they don't require me to have any protection plan. I just had them out for a realignment the other day because of trees in full bloom now blocking my access to my locals and he came out and fixed it the same day no charge.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

-Draino- said:


> After reading 176 posts I still am not sure if I want the PP or not.
> ...
> 
> Dam.......I just talked my self into a PP in 90 days :sure:


I like your analogies, I think they are excellent examples of similar situations.

With regard to the lease, the $4.99 per month you are paying is for providing the programming to that receiver. You would pay the exact same amount if you owned the receiver.

My cable company will replace a box without cost to me if I drive it to their local office and get the exchange. Depending on how far that drive is, and with today's gas prices, that could cost as much as DirecTV's shipping charges.

Carl


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

As Carl6 stated, the "lease fee"... Is *NOT* a lease fee. Its _actually_ a "mirroring" fee. The fee that you pay to have your service mirrored to that receiver. DirecTV made a big mistake by calling it a damn lease fee.

If you're going to get the PP, sign up for it 60 days after your first day of service (or 30 days prior to your 90th day).
There is a 1 month in-leui period. So, if you sign up for the plan at the end of your 90 days, that's 30 days you _arent_ covered.


----------



## mgtr (Apr 11, 2008)

My experience may be different from others. My experience is, with no protoection plan, I call up because my receiver is toast. They say try this, try that, and then they say OK we will send you a new one. With protection plan, they immediately say you have to have a service call. How about Friday afternoon? That is a royal pain. It is much easier if they just send me a new receiver, even if they want the old one back.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

mgtr said:


> My experience may be different from others. My experience is, with no protoection plan, I call up because my receiver is toast. They say try this, try that, and then they say OK we will send you a new one. With protection plan, they immediately say you have to have a service call. How about Friday afternoon? That is a royal pain. It is much easier if they just send me a new receiver, even if they want the old one back.


Um, no, that's not how it works at all. I had a bad receiver a month or so ago and they shipped me a new one.

So glad I pointed to this thread so it could be resurrected. :lol:


----------



## mgtr (Apr 11, 2008)

That "may not be how it works", but that is exactly how it worked for me. Thanks but no thanks for a protection plan.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

scott72 said:


> Not true for everybody. I go through a local retailer and they come fix any problems I have no charge and they don't require me to have any protection plan. I just had them out for a realignment the other day because of trees in full bloom now blocking my access to my locals and he came out and fixed it the same day no charge.


Not everyone has that luxury, local places that do Directv installs charge anywhere betweek 60.00 to 100.00 per service call + parts when they roll their service trucks.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> Um, no, that's not how it works at all. I had a bad receiver a month or so ago and they shipped me a new one.
> 
> So glad I pointed to this thread so it could be resurrected. :lol:


that was the way it worked when my last unit went out, the kids SD unit went belly up, called, and a new one was shipped next day air.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

So it appears that some people without the plan are being treated like people that pay for the plan. Nice. Glad I don't have to waste my $$$ on that..


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

scott72 said:


> So it appears that some people without the plan are being treated like people that pay for the plan. Nice. Glad I don't have to waste my $$$ on that..


Who said that?


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Who said that?


I've read posts from several individuals in this thread that claim they've received new receivers for faulty ones despite not having the plan.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

scott72 said:


> I've read posts from several individuals in this thread that claim they've received new receivers for faulty ones despite not having the plan.


But they're not being treated the same - they have to pay the shipping fee.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> But they're not being treated the same - they have to pay the shipping fee.


I thought without the plan you had to pay the $99 or whatever they're charging for receivers these days to get a replacement, and possibly a service call to boot? I also wonder if subs without the plan are actually getting their contracts renewed.


----------



## hadji (Sep 30, 2006)

I just called this morning to get a replacement for my year old HR20 that's been locking up and they said they would send a replacement free of charge and no added commitment no shipping fee. Just send the broken one back in the box the new one comes in. Took all of 20 minutes on the phone after tech. had me do a red button reset. If they had given me any problem I am sure I could have finagled a new one from retention. I would say no to the protection plan, but I don't have 6 receivers in the house like some people. Just 3. If your area is prone to frequent lightning strikes then I may be more apt to get in on it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

This is from the DirecTV website (emphasis added). So if you are leasing a receiver from DirecTV and need a replacement it will be free. That means no charge and no added commitment as that would make their statement false.

Why lease the DIRECTV equipment?

As the technology in our receivers becomes more advanced, leasing allows us to continue to provide the latest equipment to you - at minimal cost. Leasing also permits affordable upgrades and *free replacement receivers. *


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

scott72 said:


> I thought without the plan you had to pay the $99 or whatever they're charging for receivers these days to get a replacement, and possibly a service call to boot?


Incorrect. The receivers are leased. Thus if they break they are replaced for free (well, usually they charge shipping). The protection plan will cover said shipping, service call if you need one plus covers all your wiring, switches, dish, etc.

It really is simple on weather to get the protection plan or not:

1) Do you need a service call for any work done on your setup (either due to not being able to physically, technical knowhow or just plain don't want to mess with it) then the protection plan is for you.

2) However if you are like me and will just take care of any problems myself then the protection plan is a waste of money.

For example: I had my LNB go out. I replaced it myself (just got a new Slimline) for $90. That's just a bit more then one year's worth of protection plan. Last time I had to buy something that broke was well over 5 years ago. Thus I have come out ahead and only spent $90 over the past 5 years for technical issues. 
Plus the fact no way in heck am I going to allow some installer that cares not what he does touch my setup.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> But they're not being treated the same - they have to pay the shipping fee.


Not true. They've never charged me a shipping fee for a replacement receiver.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

workindev said:


> Not true. They've never charged me a shipping fee for a replacement receiver.


And you don't have the protection plan? Sounds like another case of inconsistent CSRs.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> And you don't have the protection plan? Sounds like another case of inconsistent CSRs.


They've been pretty consistent for me.  
I don't have the protection plan, and in the past year they have replaced an HR10-250 that died with an HR20, and that HR20 has been replaced another 2 times for various issues. They never have charged a shipping fee, or even mentioned that a shipping fee should apply.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Exactly my point. I suppose the plan would be good if you did have some damage done, but again that doesn't affect me since my local retailer takes care of all that for no charge.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Plus the fact no way in heck am I going to allow some installer that cares not what he does touch my setup.


NOW you've hit the nail on the head as they used to say!!

I installed ALL of my DirecTV equipment myself. But I got stuck allowing the "free professional installation" when I got my two R15's as I got them as promotional (free) offers.

Unfortunately, I needed a second line run to feed the second tuner(s). The first time, I let the butcher, er I mean _professional installer_ do it. It took me a whole afternoon "undoing" it and redoing it to my liking.

The second time, I got a friendlier "professional" who had no problem hooking up the second R15 to just one coax and leaving 100' of RG-6 and a handful of connectors with me!! Now, that's what I call a "professional"!!

I should pay $$$ for this? When leased equipment is replaced for a small S & H charge? Like you said, no way!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dhines said:


> i am paying .46 per month to insure a box that would cost a decent chunk of change to replace (many of my boxes are owned so what would a smart person do in my position? ha ha ha


Depends. Did you know that DirecTV will replace an OWNED receiver for the same S & H charge of $20? How often do all those receivers of yours break down? Through the years I've always RETIRED my receivers in favor of newer ones with more features, but they've never broken down. My original HUGHES receiver that is almost 8 years old still works as the other day I hooked it up out of curiosity. Granted, it only got channel 100 and a sports schedule, but I bet if I called DirecTV they'd be happy to add it back to my account!

Dish? Multiswitch? How often do they break? And if you upgrade and need a fancier dish like a slimline, or you purchase (lease) an additional receiver and your multiswitch doesn't have enough capacity you get either or both items upgraded and installed for free as part of the upgrade.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't do protection plans. For me i would rather have the money than a sense of security. But protection plans might work for others. What i keep telling myself to do is to self insure myself and put the protection plan money in the bank each month and see what happens.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I like calling for full service.

I don't like getting on roof if the SAT moves any.
I don't like getting in the 110+ degree attic when wiring does not work.
I don't like being told if I want that it will cost bla,bla more.
I like getting next day delivery if my directv equipment gets a phone line surge and takes the modem out.
I like the immediate attention I get when I call Directv with a problem and will be escallated quickly.

All these things are included with that small nominal fee. It's price is cheaper than a cup of Starbucks a day. I don't by extended warranties on my electronic, because they usually get replaced and before I will take advantage of an extended warranty.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I called D* a while back and ask if I didn't have the protection plan and my receiver went out and I had to get another if my commitment would start all over and she said yes, that is the only reasing I am paying for it, because when it is up I am going on my antenna and get the free stuff, I don't watch sports and I can rent movies in hd.


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> I called D* a while back and ask if I didn't have the protection plan and my receiver went out and I had to get another if my commitment would start all over and she said yes, that is the only reasing I am paying for it, because when it is up I am going on my antenna and get the free stuff, I don't watch sports and I can rent movies in hd.


Hmm. That sounds like a pretty easy way for them to keep people on a programming commitment forever. Just keep sending out mediocre receivers that will die within a year and viola -- your customers are now committed to a permanent programming contract.

Better yet, send a signal through the satellite to trigger a built-in software "breakdown" so you can ensure that your customers receivers will break in time.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

workindev said:


> Hmm. That sounds like a pretty easy way for them to keep people on a programming commitment forever. Just keep sending out mediocre receivers that will die within a year and viola -- your customers are now committed to a permanent programming contract.
> 
> Better yet, send a signal through the satellite to trigger a built-in software "breakdown" so you can ensure that your customers receivers will break in time.


I've been through 4 R15s in less than 2 years. And with each replacement they tried to extend my commitment. So maybe your comment is actually part of their business plan. (Ensuring that my commitment doesn't get extended is the only reason I keep the Protection Plan.)


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Upstream said:


> I've been through 4 R15s in less than 2 years. And with each replacement they tried to extend my commitment. So maybe your comment is actually part of their business plan. (Ensuring that my commitment doesn't get extended is the only reason I keep the Protection Plan.)


If i have a comment and i get PO enough to leave i will pay the early termination fee.
If i come out ahead or not one thing is fore sure is i will be gone.


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

workindev said:


> Hmm. That sounds like a pretty easy way for them to keep people on a programming commitment forever. Just keep sending out mediocre receivers that will die within a year and viola -- your customers are now committed to a permanent programming contract.
> 
> Better yet, send a signal through the satellite to trigger a built-in software "breakdown" so you can ensure that your customers receivers will break in time.


And you have a problem with this business model?

I'm sure there will be others to tell you

a) this is how it is
b) why should Direct TV fix your old receiver on their dime
c) this enhancement only insures that you will continue to receive fine programming from America's highest rated SAT and CABLE provider for customer service

Ignore that snickering in the corner ....


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Check this post:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=119756

If that truly is D*official policy, then when replacing a defective *leased* receiver with another *leased* receiver, the commitment date should not change. Of course any policy D* creates is subject to change at any time, so YMMV.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

workindev said:


> Hmm. That sounds like a pretty easy way for them to keep people on a programming commitment forever. Just keep sending out mediocre receivers that will die within a year and viola -- your customers are now committed to a permanent programming contract.


If youre receiver is leased there is no contract extension. The only time a new contract is setup is if you don't have PP and you have a receiver you own that is replaced for just the D&H.



workindev said:


> Better yet, send a signal through the satellite to trigger a built-in software "breakdown" so you can ensure that your customers receivers will break in time.


Programmers and bandwidth would cost money too much money. It would be a better business model for them just to send someone to your house and smash them.

I jumped to the last page and was going to give a real answer but based on your reply's it's clear you really don't want one. You should have named the thread "Why didn't I do enough research before I signed up for a company who's business model I don't agree with?"


----------



## workindev (Jun 1, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> If youre receiver is leased there is no contract extension. The only time a new contract is setup is if you don't have PP and you have a receiver you own that is replaced for just the D&H.


In theory. However, in practice, it has been reported here numerous times that contracts have been extended by replacing defective leased equipment, with or without the protection plan.


> I jumped to the last page and was going to give a real answer but based on your reply's it's clear you really don't want one. You should have named the thread "Why didn't I do enough research before I signed up for a company who's business model I don't agree with?"


Actually, I really do agree with their business model. I've never had the protection plan, and they've always fixed my problems without charging me. So if they can convince customers that a $6/month "profit enhancement fee" is a necessity, that's a very good business model.

I just don't understand why so many customers are so gung-ho to pay it.

And the point of this thread was to stimulate some thought provoking _discussion_, which is sort of the point of a _discussion_ board. I really don't care whether or not you pay for it -- it doesn't matter a bit to me.


----------



## Seismo (Jun 22, 2007)

I pay the $6 because I needed them to come out a few weeks ago when my HD channels went flaky. Some worked, some didn't.
That was one service call.
Over the weekend we had bad weather. Now, I get nothing at all on my HR20... the old D*Tivo is still alive and kicking though.
So, I have another service call scheduled for this weekend. In the meantime, I have no TV in the living room.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

workindev said:


> In theory. However, in practice, it has been reported here numerous times that contracts have been extended by replacing defective leased equipment, with or without the protection plan.Actually, I really do agree with their business model. I've never had the protection plan, and they've always fixed my problems without charging me. So if they can convince customers that a $6/month "profit enhancement fee" is a necessity, that's a very good business model.
> 
> I just don't understand why so many customers are so gung-ho to pay it.
> 
> And the point of this thread was to stimulate some thought provoking _discussion_, which is sort of the point of a _discussion_ board. I really don't care whether or not you pay for it -- it doesn't matter a bit to me.


I dont think they try to convince that it is a necessity, for me its just peace of mind. I travel a lot and it sure is nice for my wife to just be able to call in and get it resolved quickly. That being said I must be extremely lucky, because we have been blessed with great techs on every call we have had.


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> It would be a better business model for them just to send someone to your house and smash them.


They don't have to do that ... they can force you to accept a used receiver, not of your choice, at installation ... and make you hassle with them to get things right when it fails (Sir that was outside your 90 day window) ... or simply sign up for a maitanence contract becuase you want to avoid the hassle ...

Either way, the depreciation of the receiver that has occured before you received it is now on your back.

Now thats a better business model


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

I pay the $6 because I don't want to waste the time. I've personally experienced the following for my grand total of $6/mo.

1) Hassle free replacements, regardless of technology updates. I had an owned HDTivo replaced with an owned HR20 under the PP, no questions, no hassles, 5 mins on the phone.
2) Protection for equipment that can't be purchased. My SWM5 is actually covered by the protection plan according to multiple conversations - yet you can't buy one.
3) Uncovered items are covered.
4) It is a high return item for DirecTV - mostly profit. Its insurance and its been calculated to earn them money. But, for a measly $6/mo I get preferential treatment. Not just when something fails, but otherwise as well. Its like buying the extended warranties at car dealers, or TVs (which I don't, but same concept). You get more from them when you have to go back. And I don't consider $72/year to be excessive for what I've gained.

With that said, you (or others) could likely get as much or more than I have. Maybe what I've gotten has nothing to do with the PP (although I have personal experience to tell me otherwise). I'm sure others have argued their way to similar gains, or negotiated, or whatever - but I enjoy the convenience and security. Call it what you will - maybe I'm a sucker, or ignorant, or a bad negotiator. But I'll pay $6 to not have to worry about it.

Chris


----------

